# Goldberg just squashed The Fiend holy sh*t, New Universal Champion



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WOOOOWWWWWW I can't believe how this just went down. What a squash. I knew it would be Goldberg vs Reigns at Mania. Its gonna be a WAY bigger match and more Wrestlemania worthy. I guess we are getting Cena vs Wyatt. Its the right choice as Reigns vs Wyatt would have sucked, but damn they did Bray dirty AF. MAJOR disrespect no matter how you look at it.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I am at a loss for words here. I defend a lot of "bad booking" decisions...i try? But this.. this is fucking awful. There is absolutely NO defense to this at all. Awful. 

I never thought in my wildest dreams, that vince...that wwe..would do THIS! 

pathetic. fucking pathetic decision


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

The Halloween clown act comes to an end. Thanks for carrying the show during down season.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They could have at least let The Fiend get some offense in. But this was a straight-up BURIAL. Holy fu*k.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats the right call. Sorry, but Brays shit jumped the shark a while ago, his character is in traction and has no upward movement. Cena can reignite him a little bit and Goldberg vs. Roman is probably the match ESPN wanted.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Right choice but a squash wasn't needed.

And Reigns can mock Goldberg that he beat Taker while Goldberg failed


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

Fuck I’m also at a loss for words!! The only thing I could think of is their doing a rematch at Elimination Chamber. It could be during the chamber match Reigns loses and is pissed off and runs into Goldberg and then Later on Reigns screws him out of match .


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Just another example of how current WWE can't live up to its glorious past.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did The Fiend look good in defeat, or does that only work in AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats the right call. Sorry, but Brays shit jumped the shark a while ago, his character is in traction and has no upward movement. Cena can reignite him a little bit and Goldberg vs. Roman is probably the match ESPN wanted.


Goldberg was the right call, but squashing Wyatt in 60 seconds was a little much. That is some HEAVY disrespect from Vince.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Really didn't think WWE would be this dumb.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Did The Fiend look good in defeat, or does that only work in AEW.


Bro, Goldberg killed The Fiend, they might as well just drop the character


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

like how is this NOT a complete slap in the face to everyone in that locker room?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

When you don’t think the WWE can possibly get dumber, they find a new way to lower the bar.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bro, Goldberg killed The Fiend, they might as well just drop the character


It was beyond dumb for sure. But this is just hyperbole. Wyatt is dead beyond repair every 6 months according to diehards.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They could have still done Reigns vs Goldberg without the title honestly. Now Cena vs Wyatt (if they do it) has no stakes.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

I really dislike the whole childrens cartoon character gimmick of Brays, possibly the worst gimmick of all time. 

But how does Goldberg just turn up every few years and get an automatic title shot?


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So they had a guy who squashed the rest of the locker be squashed by old man Goldberg.. and on the other hand, Undertaker return and squash AJ styles.. and you wonder why your product quality is in the gutter and the entire roster look like a bunch of jabronis ?


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Kratos has said it doesn't matter if Wyatt holds the title or not unless he is main eventing Mania. Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

O


RapShepard said:


> It was beyond dumb for sure. But this is just hyperbole. Wyatt is dead beyond repair every 6 months according to diehards.


LOL I'm not a die-hard personally, but I think its really over this time. He even looked like he was pouting after he lost. Then he just disappears lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rozzop said:


> I really dislike the whole childrens cartoon character gimmick of Brays, possibly the worst gimmick of all time.
> 
> But how does Goldberg just turn up every few years and get an automatic title shot?


Be Because he's money simple as that. It's actual similar to combat sports in that way


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm really at loss for words. I hope their ratings tank tomorrow with Goldberg and Cena. FFS will these idiots ever learn not to bring back old act every year and parade them around making the current top stars look like shit?


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

shadows123 said:


> So they had a guy who squashed the rest of the locker be squashed by old man Goldberg.. and on the other hand, Undertaker return and squash AJ styles.. and you wonder why your product quality is in the gutter and the entire roster look like a bunch of jabronis ?


Lesnar squashed flippy ric. Taker squash Styles. Goldberg squash Wyatt.

Main event of wrestlemania should be Lesnar vs Taker vs Goldberg, winner takes all lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> O
> 
> LOL I'm not a die-hard personally, but I think its really over this time. He even looked like he was pouting after he lost. Then he just disappears lol.


Aye we're all diehards on this site. I'm just saying Goldberg certainly shouldn't have won, but Wyatt will be fine ultimately. If he can survive the Sister Abigail drag thing, this is easy to get past. It's just more annoyance than real harm.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Universal Champion is 53 Years Old
AEW Champion is 49 Years Old
WWE Champion is 42 Years Old 

Just not a young man's sport I guess...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank God we have a REAL PPV to look forward to on Saturday lol, these booking decisions are boggling my mind


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I like Reigns, but I hope everyone in attendance takes a huge shit on his match with Goldberg. Absolutely fucking stupid to piss away the whole Fiend gimmick for a washed up hack who can’t go for more than 5 minutes without looking like he’s going to keel over.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

shadows123 said:


> So they had a guy who squashed the rest of the locker be squashed by old man Goldberg.. and on the other hand, Undertaker return and squash AJ styles.. and you wonder why your product quality is in the gutter and the entire roster look like a bunch of jabronis ?


But we have Roman... Never squashed by the fiend and beat the Undertaker... Same Undertaker who beat Goldberg


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Balor fan said:


> Lesnar squashed flippy ric. Taker squash Styles. Goldberg squash Wyatt.
> 
> Main event of wrestlemania should be Lesnar vs Taker vs Goldberg, winner takes all lol


well yeah this could happen, i'm sure Vince can still change his mind on Drew


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Balor fan said:


> Lesnar squashed flippy ric. Taker squash Styles. Goldberg squash Wyatt.
> 
> Main event of wrestlemania should be Lesnar vs Taker vs Goldberg, winner takes all lol


Lesnar i kinda expected it because they have to make him look unstoppable for Mcintyre plus lets face it ..Ricochet is a jabroni.... but the remaining two.. Ya next level of shit booking, to think Goldberg is booked this way to get Reigns coronated for like the umpteenth time!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> Universal Champion is 53 Years Old
> AEW Champion is 49 Years Old
> WWE Champion is 42 Years Old
> 
> Just not a young man's sport I guess...


Nope all the major promotions are banking on long established names to hopefully convince folk to watch.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Aye we're all diehards on this site. I'm just saying Goldberg certainly shouldn't have won, but Wyatt will be fine ultimately. If he can survive the Sister Abigail drag thing, this is easy to get past. It's just more annoyance than real harm.


i actually completely disagree. See, Bray Wyatt WASSS unfixable. He DID get to that point. He got to that point months before they wrote him off. One loss here and there doesn't hurt you but eventually it does. 

The one thing that saved him was they gave him a completely new, unique character everyone got drawn to. They also made him look unstoppable and like a star. Him losing clean to an old-timer like Goldberg..

it doesn't help. It doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Aye we're all diehards on this site. I'm just saying Goldberg certainly shouldn't have won, but Wyatt will be fine ultimately. If he can survive the Sister Abigail drag thing, this is easy to get past. It's just more annoyance than real harm.


I meant I'm not a die-hard for Wyatt specifically lol, but I don't know about him bouncing back this time. His reactions were already dying off because of how they have presented him every week. There was no creativity with The Fiend. Just mandible claw after mandible claw. FF Funhouse was the same shit every week. But hey, I may be wrong, talent has come back from worse situations.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> well yeah this could happen, i'm sure Vince can still change his mind on Drew


Interesting on paper and would have been a very good match when Undertaker could still go.. But now Brock has to be the main guy doing all by himself because Goldberg cant wrestle and Undertaker is old and cant move well in the ring anymore.. pass!!!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

It's about time they push this young up-and-comer Goldberg. I see he has a bright future in the business


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can’t wait for the Wrestlemania 2030 main event.

Goldberg vs Undertaker vs Sting.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> Universal Champion is 53 Years Old
> AEW Champion is 49 Years Old
> WWE Champion is 42 Years Old
> 
> Just not a young man's sport I guess...


AEW's champion is probably the most creative and over person in the entire wrestling industry perhaps.. who got a freaking letter pad more over than the geek roster of wwe and Vince's so called top baby face..so no surprises there.. Goldberg on the other hand is quite not.. Yes he looks like a star to the geek roster of today but cant wrestle, cant do shit otherwise..Most definitely like Brock won't be there every week... so what are you getting from this exactly?


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

The little interest I had left for fiend is gone.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can’t wait for the Wrestlemania 2030 main event.
> 
> Goldberg vs Undertaker vs Sting.


You forgot Trip's buddies..Naitch and Hogan.. They can still walk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bringing in Goldberg, Undertaker and Cena for WM makes WM special but also shits all over the rest of the year's programming as not important. 

Fiend will beat Cena, and Reigns will beat Goldberg. Undertaker probably beats Styles - this match is all about making UT look passable. Reigns vs Goldberg will be 5 minutes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> I like Reigns, but I hope everyone in attendance takes a huge shit on his match with Goldberg. Absolutely fucking stupid to piss away the whole Fiend gimmick for a washed up hack who can’t go for more than 5 minutes without looking like he’s going to keel over.


I think thats what they are going for. Now that Goldberg beat The Fiend, they're hoping that Goldberg gets booed against Reigns. They are still trying to get Roman over as a babyface lol. If it was Reigns vs Wyatt, Reigns would be booed out of the building. Now that its Reigns vs Goldberg, Goldberg can take all the heat and get Roman cheered. (maybe)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

shadows123 said:


> Lesnar i kinda expected it because they have to make him look unstoppable for Mcintyre plus lets face it ..Ricochet is a jabroni.... but the remaining two.. Ya next level of shit booking, to think Goldberg is booked this way to get Reigns coronated for like the umpteenth time!!!


I feel bad for the guy who had to do that promo montage video to hype Ricochet/Brock, all the time to shoot that and edit it, feed Ricochet all the same old underdog lines, and then get squashed like that... i mean he could have least chased him around a little bit more...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I meant I'm not a die-hard for Wyatt specifically lol, but I don't know about him bouncing back this time. His reactions were already dying off because of how they have presented him every week. There was no creativity with The Fiend. Just mandible claw after mandible claw. FF Funhouse was the same shit every week. But hey, I may be wrong, talent has come back from worse situations.


That is a recurring pattern with Wyatt. He comes in with some new "gimmick" people get in with the hype for a bit and then lose interest. He doesn't delivers in the builds or matches of his programs. Meltzer once said that it is not a coincidence that Wyatt is involved in bad feuds regularly. He is honestly no good and he is never truly over like someone like Becky, for example.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Did The Fiend look good in defeat, or does that only work in AEW.


Naa, he could've atleast attacked Goldberg after the loss but lights went off and he disappeared lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> i actually completely disagree. See, Bray Wyatt WASSS unfixable. He DID get to that point. He got to that point months before they wrote him off. One loss here and there doesn't hurt you but eventually it does.
> 
> The one thing that saved him was they gave him a completely new, unique character everyone got drawn to. They also made him look unstoppable and like a star. Him losing clean to an old-timer like Goldberg..
> 
> it doesn't help. It doesn't help anyone.


It was certainly stupid, but Goldberg is one of those losses any wrestler can take. Wyatt shouldn't have because for fuck sucks Goldberg is damn near 50. But given his career of booking, and that he's been shown to have the ability to run through Lesnar, it's whatever. Main thing is they have to make sure they keep him relatively strong like a prime Taker. Taker did a lot of losing, but it was spread out. Worst thing that can happen is The Fiend loses at Mania.


prosperwithdeen said:


> I meant I'm not a die-hard for Wyatt specifically lol, but I don't know about him bouncing back this time. His reactions were already dying off because of how they have presented him every week. There was no creativity with The Fiend. Just mandible claw after mandible claw. FF Funhouse was the same shit every week. But hey, I may be wrong, talent has come back from worse situations.


He'll be fine, they just have to make sure to keep him strong afterwards.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I feel bad for the guy who had to do that promo montage video to hype Ricochet/Brock, all the time to shoot that and edit it, feed Ricochet all the same old underdog lines, and then get squashed like that... i mean he could have least chased him around a little bit more...


Ya that probably took more time and effort than the planning and the match itself


----------



## lesnar fan1 (Dec 1, 2015)

i just knew that vince gonna repeat the same thing from 2017 (kevin owens dropping the UC to goldberg). some things never change in wwe.
and people on here really thought that the fiend was gonna win?? vince gonna vince


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shadows123 said:


> AEW's champion is probably the most creative and over person in the entire wrestling industry perhaps.. who got a freaking letter pad more over than the geek roster of wwe and Vince's so called top baby face..so no surprises there.. Goldberg on the other hand is quite not.. Yes he looks like a star to the geek roster of today but cant wrestle, cant do shit otherwise..Most definitely like Brock won't be there every week... so what are you getting from this exactly?


That companies are relying on old as fuck wrestlers. Jericho is lucky he's a hardcore favorite, that's the only reason he gets away with doing the same thing for decades.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Once Roman wins the title off of Goldberg, who does he feud with? LOL they can't afford to put him against Bryan to get booed all over again

Superstar shakeup #35963597 here we come!! This company lmao

I guess they could put Wyatt back in the main event against Reigns though...but that will also lead to boos lol


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Thank God we have a REAL PPV to look forward to on Saturday lol, these booking decisions are boggling my mind


Unfortunately the REAL PPV cost $50 to watch which i refuse to do in 2020. I don't care how bad I want to see it. I would rather watch a terrible PPV for free (My brother's account) than pay $50 for a wrestling PPV. 


shadows123 said:


> AEW's champion is probably the most creative and over person in the entire wrestling industry perhaps.. who got a freaking letter pad more over than the geek roster of wwe and Vince's so called top baby face..so no surprises there.. Goldberg on the other hand is quite not.. Yes he looks like a star to the geek roster of today but cant wrestle, cant do shit otherwise..Most definitely like Brock won't be there every week... so what are you getting from this exactly?


The main point is young stars just can't get over anymore. Part of the problem is bad booking, another part is fans are stubborn and only seem to want to get excited for nostalgia acts. Young acts nowadays can only go so far. As soon as they get over, half of the internet then goes on a campaign to destroy them. There will never be another Jericho or Lesnar or Goldberg because the environment in current pro wrestling is too toxic. 

Also tells me that workhorses don't seem to be world champions anymore. Goldberg, Lesnar and Jericho COMBINED for 22 matches in 2019. Adam Cole alone wrestled 75. 

I love Jericho. I enjoy his work right now better than the other two. But it is pathetic that there have basically been zero new stars created in the last 20 years.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So wrestlemania is going to have old man Undertaker (who squashed AJ today) beat AJ again...because lets face it Taker is not losing to AJ at Wrestlemania, Part time Cena coming back, so going to beat Bray, Goldberg who is atleast going to lose so that Roman can get his latest coronation underway and Brock Mcintyre which is probably 50-50 at this point as your main events... Vince continues to outdo himself every year...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Error_404 said:


> Naa, he could've atleast attacked Goldberg after the loss but lights went off and he disappeared lol


He's just building tension... I think lol. Will be interesting to see how the Firefly Funhouse Sweater Wyatt responds tomorrow lol


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

could this (reigns/goldberg as this is the obvious outcome now) even main event over drew's match? it will definitely get more attention because lets be real drew is not "that level" of star yet.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Was it just me or did Goldberg botched that jackhammer big time? It looked like a Suplex to me.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Once Roman wins the title off of Goldberg, who does he feud with? LOL they can't afford to put him against Bryan to get booed all over again
> 
> Superstar shakeup #35963597 here we come!! This company lmao
> 
> I guess they could put Wyatt back in the main event against Reigns though...but that will also lead to boos lol


He will face a heel Seth.. One way or another, some one will get cheered damn it...


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It was certainly stupid, but Goldberg is one of those losses any wrestler can take. Wyatt shouldn't have because for fuck sucks Goldberg is damn near 50. But given his career of booking, and that he's been shown to have the ability to run through Lesnar, it's whatever. Main thing is they have to make sure they keep him relatively strong like a prime Taker. Taker did a lot of losing, but it was spread out. Worst thing that can happen is The Fiend loses at Mania. He'll be fine, they just have to make sure to keep him strong afterwards.


It's circumstancial. When Bray lost to Cena all those years ago....it didn't bother me. When he lost to Taker at mania... it didn't bother me. But you mention Taker and that's a great example fo someone that was booked to perfection for most of his early career. When Taker lost it was a BIG DEAL. He almost never lost but when he did...he would come back meaner or tougher or different or with a chip and go on another win streak.

As we saw, they did the complete opposite with Bray last time. He became a joke.

And you know, this has a lot less to do with "i feel bad for Bray" as more of a... i just dont want to watch this. I genuinely wanted to see Bray Wyatt defend his championship at wrestlemania against...anyone. Cena, Lesanr, Strowman, hell Goldberg, fine. I dont want to see Goldberg vs Cena...goldberg vs reigns for the title. Like, at all.

And Fiend vs anyone, NOT for the title, feels like a huge disappointment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Once Roman wins the title off of Goldberg, who does he feud with? LOL they can't afford to put him against Bryan to get booed all over again
> 
> Superstar shakeup #35963597 here we come!! This company lmao
> 
> I guess they could put Wyatt back in the main event against Reigns though...but that will also lead to boos lol


If it's not Bray, it'll be either Sheamus, Killer Kross, Adam Cole, or Ziggler


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> Unfortunately the REAL PPV cost $50 to watch which i refuse to do in 2020. I don't care how bad I want to see it. I would rather watch a terrible PPV for free (My brother's account) than pay $50 for a wrestling PPV.
> 
> 
> The main point is young stars just can't get over anymore. Part of the problem is bad booking, another part is fans are stubborn and only seem to want to get excited for nostalgia acts. Young acts nowadays can only go so far. As soon as they get over, half of the internet then goes on a campaign to destroy them. There will never be another Jericho or Lesnar or Goldberg because the environment in current pro wrestling is too toxic.
> ...


I think AEW does a much better job of building their feuds than this shit in the WWE... Jericho for all his flaws has put so many over during his career ... Hell he even sold for Marco stunt in one match if i remember correctly.. and there is Cody who is more over than he has ever been.. They are also doing a good job building other stuff up.. Part of it maybe due to the freshness but i also do think they are doing a much better job at building stars than WWE has been doing..


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

baddass 6969 said:


> Fuck I’m also at a loss for words!! The only thing I could think of is their doing a rematch at Elimination Chamber. It could be during the chamber match Reigns loses and is pissed off and runs into Goldberg and then Later on Reigns screws him out of match .


Or Reigns wins the chamber and wins the title at Mania... kinda like what will happen


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> If it's not Bray, it'll be either Sheamus, Killer Kross, Adam Cole, or Ziggler


Those are all extremely underwhelming lol. Killer Kross and Scarlett could be okay.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That companies are relying on old as fuck wrestlers. Jericho is lucky he's a hardcore favorite, that's the only reason he gets away with doing the same thing for decades.


Well being a fan favourite only gets you some leeway..ask Seth Rollins for example.... Jericho and his feuds with Cody (probably feud of the year last year) and Moxley this year have been very good.. I at least feel thats why Wrestling needs more characters than workhorses...


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

IM at a loss for words here..this is possibly the stupidest thing WWE has done ..how do you build this guy and have him plow through the roster and have him lose to oldberg in a squash match ?

and all this to feed another legend to Roman ? how many crowns does this guy need ..?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Goldberg beat the Fiend. I guess you have to give those Saudi people something memorable so that they pay you some more blood money and ask you to come back next year.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

P Thriller said:


> Unfortunately the REAL PPV cost $50 to watch which i refuse to do in 2020. I don't care how bad I want to see it. I would rather watch a terrible PPV for free (My brother's account) than pay $50 for a wrestling PPV.


Just stream it brotha, sucks to do that as a legit fan, but you gotta do what you gotta do lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I´m okay with it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Botchy SinCara said:


> IM at a loss for words here..this is possibly the stupidest thing WWE has done ..how do you build this guy and have him plow through the roster and have him lose to oldberg in a squash match ?
> 
> and all this to feed another legend to Roman ? how many crowns does this guy need ..?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wyatt was a wrestlecrap tier character, it was goofy and wasnt over. They made the right call


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> I´m okay with it.


People complain that they don't have new megastars but they are happy when people who should be retired beat the new talents.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Wyatt was a wrestlecrap tier character, it was goofy and wasnt over. They made the right call


had a custom 6 grand replica belt

gear on the shop sold out

yeah but not over


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Wyatt was a wrestlecrap tier character, it was goofy and wasnt over. They made the right call


All of these things apply to Roman and Seth as well.. That clearly didnt stop Vince in the past ..you know..just saying


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is embarrassing really. 

Especially after Reigns' comments.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> had a custom 6 grand replica belt
> 
> gear on the shop sold out
> 
> yeah but not over


Back in the day, selling some merch with a goofy gimmick and not getting reactions meant you were a midcarder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shadows123 said:


> Well being a fan favourite only gets you some leeway..ask Seth Rollins for example.... Jericho and his feuds with Cody (probably feud of the year last year) and Moxley this year have been very good.. I at least feel thats why Wrestling needs more characters than workhorses...


Nah it's different Jericho is the hardcore fan GOAT he's the only guy I can think of that has always been overwhelmingly beloved by hardcore fans. In that time he's been the same cocky jokey asshole, barring his suit wearing heel. Anybody else that consistently similar would've got some hate by now. Hell even Rey Mysterio had a period of fans wanting him to go away lol.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

The WWE have practically ZERO current superstars they can trot out for a nostalgia bump 10+ years from now. That's because making new stars and being patient with it is apparently not a big priority.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Once Roman wins the title off of Goldberg, who does he feud with? LOL they can't afford to put him against Bryan to get booed all over again
> 
> Superstar shakeup #35963597 here we come!! This company lmao
> 
> I guess they could put Wyatt back in the main event against Reigns though...but that will also lead to boos lol


 Corbin but for the title now haha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

2Short2BoxWGod said:


> Corbin but for the title now haha


To think that this is an actual possibility, holy shit smdh


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Usually I would be very chilled but let's be honest here Vince McMahon of all people went to as people would say Blood Money and had a part timer like Goldberg dethrone The Fiend Bray Wyatt when it should've been someone like Daniel Bryan or Braun Strowman so with that being said there's gotta be a rematch at Elimination Chamber or The Fiend has step inside the Chamber cause that booking was underwhelming without a doubt. What are your thoughts on this what I like to say the burial of The Fiend as we know it??? ?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The character was already dead.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They killed him at HIAC honestly.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Nah it's different Jericho is the hardcore fan GOAT he's the only guy I can think of that has always been overwhelmingly beloved by hardcore fans. In that time he's been the same cocky jokey asshole, barring his suit wearing heel. Anybody else that consistently similar would've got some hate by now. Hell even Rey Mysterio had a period of fans wanting him to go away lol.


well it could also be because fans are entertained in large part thanks to the lack of even remotely interesting characters otherwise.. Think about it.. In WWE when he was running around with a legal pad, the pad was more over than the top star at that time..Reigns.. While a part of it can be attributed to fan hatred, it should not really come to that if your character was interesting or unique enough.. Sure the act itself was goofy but then again, wrestling has always been goofy ....And I get where you are coming from.. That he has a lot of goodwill from the fans.. But lets face it.. This goofy act would probably not be the top act if say Stone cold or the likes were around as alternate top stars..Because there were a bunch of different colourful and distinct personalities around at that time along side Jericho.. Now its all the same, look the same, talk boring, wrestle the same style etc


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

2Short2BoxWGod said:


> Corbin but for the title now haha


That would be hilarious if Vince did it.. Put Corbin in along with Reigns again and let them continue to bore the shit out of everyone ..


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> That companies are relying on old as fuck wrestlers. *Jericho is lucky he's a hardcore favorite, that's the only reason he gets away with doing the same thing for decades.*


No. It's not the same thing. AT ALL. Jericho has been a heel and face with different characters the past decade, he just kept his uniqueness throught it all. 

Also, AEW is a start-up company who needs to rely on well known names to attract new and old viewers with their content. Jericho was perfect to be the first champion. Now if Mox wins, even better. AEW has on upwards trajectory and their building their base.

WWE is not new. They are the ones with all the money in the world, they should be making new stars every 5-6 years not still rely on ones from 25 years ago. WTF.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty lame how Fiend lost the title at the snap of a finger. All he did was stick his hand in Goldberg’s mouth for a collective 30 seconds and just got dominated for the rest of it. I had a glimmer of hope that Fiend would walk out of this match with the title. Whether it be through some fuckery, count out, I thought he’d be going into WM with the title. I’m not surprised that Goldberg squashed him but just the fashion that it happened and the way The Fiend has been dominating since Summerslam last year made it distasteful to me. I’m looking forward to the train wreck that ensues, these crowd reactions will be rather interesting.


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

My thoughts? How many times can Bray bring his career back before it's permanently dead? Before they could say that he was still young, "he still got the rub", or maybe he wasn't over enough. This time he had it all, and they even invested things in him...all to throw it away for nothing at all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt's character had a very limited shelf life and beyond the initial hype he wasn't truly over.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He's just building tension... I think lol. Will be interesting to see how the Firefly Funhouse Sweater Wyatt responds tomorrow lol


I'm expecting the Fiend to ruin Cena''s "big" return tomorrow


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Goldberg vs Reigns
Lesnar vs McIntyre
Fiend vs Cena ( a shame that it's not for the gold)
Orton vs Edge
Becky vs Shayna
Charlotte vs Ripley
AJ vs Taker
Almas vs Garza vs Rey vs Humberto (possibly)
Beth Phoenix & Natalya vs Kabuki Warriors
Strowman vs Sheamus vs Bryan (possibly)

You guys gotta admit, the WM card does look a little better now that this has happened. It's actually a show I want to watch now. (Even though my boy Black is probably getting left off the main card smh)


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

The Fiend vs. Cena at WrestleMania 36 should’ve been for the Universal Title. Cena’s the one who ended Wyatt’s undefeated streak at WrestleMania 30 and the latter hasn’t won a match at that pay-per-view ever since, and Wyatt’s the one who ended Cena’s 16th World Title reign and the latter hasn’t won the championship ever since. Cena’s returning tomorrow night on SmackDown aka the night after Super Showdown where Wyatt should’ve retained the title, and it would’ve been the perfect opportunity to build a feud between the two of them. It would’ve wrote itself but now the match will have absolutely no stakes whatsoever. The Fiend could’ve walked in (and walked out) of The Grandest Stage of Them All as the champion, and Cena could’ve looked to break Flair’s record in his current home state of Tampa. Reigns had a great chance of being cheered against Goldberg in a non-title match but now it’s likely they’ll both be booed. While it could be a short and sweet spot fest, it shouldn’t headline this year’s WrestleMania since it’s too predictable and won’t last long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

Do we think Goldberg vs Reigns UC Title match ends the show ???


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They reached peak horrible with this show. Gotta have Reigns or Cena go over Goldberg now. I hope the boos will be huge for that.


----------



## BReal73 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yessss!!!!!! Ye! sss!!!!!! Goldberg! Goldberg! GOLDBERG!! GOLDBERG!!! GOLDBERG!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MaroonPorsche said:


> Do we think Goldberg vs Reigns UC Title match ends the show ???


No, Lesnar/Drew will main event.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is why we can't have nice things! What was the point of making him champion in the first place to be squashed by Mr Worst Match Participant of 2019?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TheVladMan said:


> The Fiend vs. Cena at WrestleMania 36 should’ve been for the Universal Title. Cena’s the one who ended Wyatt’s undefeated streak at WrestleMania 30 and the latter hasn’t won a match at that pay-per-view ever since, and Wyatt’s the one who ended Cena’s 16th World Title reign and the latter hasn’t won the championship ever since. Cena’s returning tomorrow night on SmackDown aka the night after Super Showdown where Wyatt should’ve retained the title, and it would’ve been the perfect opportunity to build a feud between the two of them. It would’ve wrote itself but now the match will have absolutely no stakes whatsoever. *The Fiend could’ve walked in (and walked out) of The Grandest Stage of Them All as the champion, and Cena could’ve looked to break Flair’s record in his current home state of Tampa. Reigns had a great chance of being cheered against Goldberg in a non-title match but now it’s likely they’ll both be booed. *While it could be a short and sweet spot fest, it shouldn’t headline this year’s WrestleMania since it’s too predictable and won’t last long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man this would have been so perfect. This is exactly what should have happened.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MaroonPorsche said:


> Do we think Goldberg vs Reigns UC Title match ends the show ???


I think Lesnar and McIntyre is still gonna close. At least with McIntyre, we are sure that he will be cheered. With Reigns and Goldberg, they could possibly both get booed out of the building. They're hoping that Goldberg is so hated for beating Wyatt that it gets Roman cheered though.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> Universal Champion is 53 Years Old
> AEW Champion is 49 Years Old
> WWE Champion is 42 Years Old
> 
> Just not a young man's sport I guess...


yet only one of them is active weekly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

llj said:


> The WWE have practically ZERO current superstars they can trot out for a nostalgia bump 10+ years from now. That's because making new stars and being patient with it is apparently not a big priority.


Please they'll trot out the Shield, Wyatt, Bryan, Miz, Orton, Cena Braun, and The New Day. They don't have any megastars that can interest the mainstream. They have plenty of stars or damn near close to star names as far as wrestling fandom goes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't think they ruined him just yet it depends on how he reacts to the losses and what they do with him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shadows123 said:


> well it could also be because fans are entertained in large part thanks to the lack of even remotely interesting characters otherwise.. Think about it.. In WWE when he was running around with a legal pad, the pad was more over than the top star at that time..Reigns.. While a part of it can be attributed to fan hatred, it should not really come to that if your character was interesting or unique enough.. Sure the act itself was goofy but then again, wrestling has always been goofy ....And I get where you are coming from.. That he has a lot of goodwill from the fans.. But lets face it.. This goofy act would probably not be the top act if say Stone cold or the likes were around as alternate top stars..Because there were a bunch of different colourful and distinct personalities around at that time along side Jericho.. Now its all the same, look the same, talk boring, wrestle the same style etc


WWE definitely needs more defined characters, that's the big thing AEW has over them. My only point is Jericho isn't exactly fresh in his act.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Good decision.


----------



## UltimateWarri0r (Jan 13, 2020)

Vince thinks he will finally be successful in getting Roman over at WrestleMania, but I wish it backfires now. He just doesn’t seem giving up on him. This is ridiculous. Roman will be the only wrestler from the current lot (full time) to beat Goldberg clean, whoa.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

That's WCW 2000, even Goldberg is a top guy. 
Thankfully i don't watch the weekly shows and B PPVs anymore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> No. It's not the same thing. AT ALL. Jericho has been a heel and face with different characters the past decade, he just kept his uniqueness throught it all.
> 
> Also, AEW is a start-up company who needs to rely on well known names to attract new and old viewers with their content. Jericho was perfect to be the first champion. Now if Mox wins, even better. AEW has on upwards trajectory and their building their base.
> 
> WWE is not new. They are the ones with all the money in the world, they should be making new stars every 5-6 years not still rely on ones from 25 years ago. WTF.


He has not had different characters at all. Folk have got to learn the difference between a new character and gimmick, and getting a new catchphrase. Only actual character change was the suit. Everything else is the same guy different alignment. 

AEW is new, but Jericho would've been just as valuable without the title. I'm not budging on that stance. None of these companies actually need the belt on these older acts. WWE damn sure doesn't, and AEW didn't either.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Prescott1189 said:


> Usually I would be very chilled but let's be honest here Vince McMahon of all people went to as people would say Blood Money and had a part timer like Goldberg dethrone The Fiend Bray Wyatt when it should've been someone like Daniel Bryan or Braun Strowman so with that being said there's gotta be a rematch at Elimination Chamber or The Fiend has step inside the Chamber cause that booking was underwhelming without a doubt. What are your thoughts on this what I like to say the burial of The Fiend as we know it??? ?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


I'm expecting Wyatt to just ignore the loss and attack Cena tomorrow


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

UltimateWarri0r said:


> Vince thinks he will finally be successful in getting Roman over at WrestleMania, but I wish it backfires now. He just doesn’t seem giving up on him. This is ridiculous. Roman will be the only wrestler from the current lot (full time) to beat Goldberg clean, whoa.


Roman Reigns will have defeated John Cena, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, Triple H and Goldberg all 1v1 CLEAN. And he won the Rumble. What a damn resume. Does that make him the kayfabe greatest of all time? Lmao

Is Dwayne Johnson next in line next year?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> People complain that they don't have new megastars but they are happy when people who should be retired beat the new talents.


I´ve always thought that Wyatt sucked. Just look back at my older posts  I would have preferred that Bryan got the win rather than Goldberg, but I´ll take anything, as long as it gets the title off Wyatt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK STYLES OMEGA said:


> I'm expecting the Fiend to ruin Cena''s "big" return tomorrow


That's probably it, he needs that win though


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

He beat him with a suplex no less. 
Can't wait for this shit to go belly up


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> He has not had different characters at all. Folk have got to learn the difference between a new character and gimmick, and getting a new catchphrase. Only actual character change was the suit. Everything else is the same guy different alignment.
> 
> AEW is new, but Jericho would've been just as valuable without the title. I'm not budging on that stance. None of these companies actually need the belt on these older acts. WWE damn sure doesn't, and AEW didn't either.


You have REALLY been against Jericho being the 1st champion lol. I thought it was the right move. Hangman Page wasn't ready. Something was missing and it was clearly the alcoholic gimmick. Omega wanted to take a backseat. MJF wasn't ready. Cody would have been vilified for booking himself as the 1st champion. Moxley was tied up with Omega. None of the mid-card acts were ready. He was honestly the only choice if you think about it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mutant God said:


> I don't think they ruined him just yet it depends on how he reacts to the losses and what they do with him.


Pretty much this. He should brutally attack John Cena tomorrow. No mind games -- just a welcome back beatdown.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank God!!!! Goldberg is a much better champion!!!


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

The Fiend got boring a while ago. Should never have had the title. Would've much rather Bryan win it but hopefully this hocus, pocus shit is on the shelf now for at least a few months.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

The character was done as soon as it started. The whole shtick is to hokey and cartoonish for modern day wrestling. Plus that red light gimmick is a complete abortion.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

ive decided i actually now officially hate Goldberg. Almost at Ultimate Warrior level. I have absolutely no respect for this guy.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Roman Reigns will have defeated John Cena, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, Triple H and Goldberg all 1v1 CLEAN. And he won the Rumble. What a damn resume. Does that make him the kayfabe greatest of all time? Lmao
> 
> Is Dwayne Johnson next in line next year?


That's an impressive list of wins, but they seem to come when they're less meaningful:

• Reigns defeats Cena three years after his dominating loss to Brock
• Reigns defeats Undertaker after the streak was broken
• Reigns defeats Brock by distraction after Goldberg defeated him a year earlier
• Reigns defeats Triple H which meant very little (just ask Seth Rollins)


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Has anyone seen Kratos since the match? I'm legit worried about his wellbeing.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Terrible booking on WWE's part. Fiend was a guy who tanked getting hit in the head with hammers, steel chairs, and taking multiple finishers and yet Goldberg was able to finish him off with a single jackhammer? Please.

Goldberg's my favorite wrestler but he has no business winning the title from Fiend.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *Roman Reigns will have defeated John Cena, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, Triple H and Goldberg all 1v1 CLEAN*. And he won the Rumble. What a damn resume. Does that make him the kayfabe greatest of all time? Lmao
> 
> Is Dwayne Johnson next in line next year?


Not only that, he also beat people who were actually over; AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Chris Jericho, Braun Strowman. Not even Hogan, Austin and Rock beat the number of legends (past and present) that Reigns has.

Roman Reigns is scheduled to beat Goldberg, he will then beat Fiend, Drew McIntyre, and eventually the top guys from NXT like Cole, etc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm all for it lmao.

I told you all this guy is a specialist in failure and it was only a matter of time.

The fans lost interest in him faster than Rusev day lmao. How long did he last with his Goldberg like booking lol? 2 months?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

deadcool said:


> Not only that, he also beat people who were actually over; AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Chris Jericho, Braun Strowman. Not even Hogan, Austin and Rock beat the number of legends (past and present) that Reigns has.
> 
> Roman Reigns is scheduled to beat Goldberg, he will then beat Fiend, Drew McIntyre, and eventually the top guys from NXT like Cole, etc.


Someone needs to forcefully remove Vince from power. This is insanity.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

OK i could understand the first return. That was enough. But they keep bringing him back to win championships when he is old and can barely even lift up wrestlers for the Jackhammer. What is the point in all of this? Bringing back old wrestlers just makes look WWE look fake. It's not like they just do it every once in a while. They are constantly booking old ass wrestlers with broken necks in matches. I don't care what anyone says, enough is enough


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Someone needs to forcefully remove Vince from power. This is insanity.


I agree. I don't think Triple HGH will do a better job than Vince in the booking department.


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

Whats the point of HOF now if these workers continue to wrestle


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Can't take people that say "Oldberg" seriously.

And bringing Goldberg back makes WWE look fake? Do you know who he beat?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

deadcool said:


> I agree. I don't think Triple HGH will do a better job than Vince in the booking department.


At least he wouldn't feed his entire wrestling business past, current and future stars to one person who isn't even over. The guy is not all there mentally. They really need to drag him out of WWE headquarters in chains.




Kalashnikov said:


> Has anyone seen Kratos since the match? I'm legit worried about his wellbeing.


I'm pretty sure the poor guy is slitting his wrists right now.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

He made history. The only HOF guy to be world champion post induction.


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

MaroonPorsche said:


> Whats the point of HOF now if these workers continue to wrestle


Dude.

The freaking Bella Twins are going in. As sad it is, WWE HOF doesn't mean jack shit these days


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Goldberg's botched Jackhammer is more devastating than everything Seth Rollins threw at the Fiend in HIC

LOL you gotta love WWE...


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Goldberg was the right call, but squashing Wyatt in 60 seconds was a little much. That is some HEAVY disrespect from Vince.


Goldberg can't go more than 60 seconds lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Gets people talking. Fact is the vocal minority will complain regardless what they do. I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Wyatt's character had a very limited shelf life and beyond the initial hype he wasn't truly over.


so then no one is over in the WWE then. If one of the top merch sellers, guy who gets some of the most views on youtube, have actually stablized smackdown ratings for the past few months, gets good to great reactions for all his segments

He's not over. Then no one is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You have REALLY been against Jericho being the 1st champion lol. I thought it was the right move. Hangman Page wasn't ready. Something was missing and it was clearly the alcoholic gimmick. Omega wanted to take a backseat. MJF wasn't ready. Cody would have been vilified for booking himself as the 1st champion. Moxley was tied up with Omega. None of the mid-card acts were ready. He was honestly the only choice if you think about it.


I'm over that era of wrestling lol. Like if Jericho has to be there, put him in the bigger non-title feud. I will always maintain the best way to start would've been with Omega as the champion with then yelling from the high heavens how he's a world renowned legend of the sport. Folk tuning in for Jericho would've tuned in if he was champion or not, it's not like Jericho fans are conditioned to him being world champion.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> He has not had different characters at all. Folk have got to learn the difference between a new character and gimmick, and getting a new catchphrase. Only actual character change was the suit. Everything else is the same guy different alignment.
> 
> AEW is new, but Jericho would've been just as valuable without the title. I'm not budging on that stance. None of these companies actually need the belt on these older acts. WWE damn sure doesn't, and AEW didn't either.


AEW needed the first Champ to be Cody, Jericho, or MOx. They're a brand new company and need as many eye balls as possible. Plus, they're not making Jericho seem like some sort of world beater who can't be beat. He put together a heel faction to protect him. Classic heel, four horseman move here. 

You have to start with established and then you go from here and from the looks of things..it was the right call. 

Let the younger, newer guys develop a little. Find their character before you have them be your champion


----------



## chasingamymatt123 (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm used to it now but still baffled. I get Goldberg is a big name and I actually enjoy him coming back. But say 5-10 years down the line what the hell does Vince do? taker is shot, HH has maybe 2 yrs left, Goldberg nearly done, Lesner maybe 3-4 yrs. What happens when the "legends" cant go anymore?


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

This might actually be better for Wyatt, assuming that Vince is dead set on Reigns leaving WM as Universal Champion, and that the Universal Title match is not going to main event. Beating Goldberg would have been big for Wyatt, but everything becomes more memorable when it happens at WM. If Wyatt can get a clean win over Cena at WM, that will be huge for him, and probably bigger than losing to Reigns, even if he did walk into WM as Champion. Wyatt already walked into WM as a World Champion and lost a match that didn't main event, and he eventually had to completely reinvent his character.


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

chasingamymatt123 said:


> I'm used to it now but still baffled. I get Goldberg is a big name and I actually enjoy him coming back. But say 5-10 years down the line what the hell does Vince do? taker is shot, HH has maybe 2 yrs left, Goldberg nearly done, Lesner maybe 3-4 yrs. What happens when the "legends" cant go anymore?


Vince could be thinking hey I might be dead so the kids can worry about this mess I left LMAO


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not only fine with this. I'm excited. If Goldberg-Reigns is anywhere close to Goldberg-Lesnar at Mania 33, then I'm more than okay with this decision.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ace said:


> I'm all for it lmao.
> 
> I told you all this guy is a specialist in failure and it was only a matter of time.
> 
> The fans lost interest in him faster than Rusev day lmao. How long did he last with his Goldberg like booking lol? 2 months?


Rusev Day ended when ......... they stopped doing Rusev day. 

The fiend ended... well, it didn't. Easily still a top act of the company


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Kkrock said:


> Dude.
> 
> The freaking Bella Twins are going in. As sad it is, *WWE HOF doesn't mean jack shit these days*


Nail on head.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> AEW needed the first Champ to be Cody, Jericho, or MOx. They're a brand new company and need as many eye balls as possible. Plus, they're not making Jericho seem like some sort of world beater who can't be beat. He put together a heel faction to protect him. Classic heel, four horseman move here.
> 
> You have to start with established and then you go from here and from the looks of things..it was the right call.
> 
> Let the younger, newer guys develop a little. Find their character before you have them be your champion


No they didn't need the first champions to be Jericho. Cody, Mox, or Omega. I say Omega. The thing is as beloved as Jericho is, he just made no sense for their alleged message. 

It's weird to sell yourself as the new hip wrestling program with a modern style and eyes towards the future. Then rely on a Chris Jericho who's old as hell and has never been the guy. I'd still hate it, but if Jericho was the type of guy that was going to get them 1.5 million viewers because he was champion I'd see the point. But he's champ and while they're doing good, it's clear his name isn't worth that fucking much. He'd have provided the same results if he was in the Cody role.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

AliFrazier100 said:


> This might actually be better for Wyatt, assuming that Vince is dead set on Reigns leaving WM as Universal Champion, and that the Universal Title match is not going to main event. Beating Goldberg would have been big for Wyatt, but everything becomes more memorable when it happens at WM. If Wyatt can get a clean win over Cena at WM, that will be huge for him, and probably bigger than losing to Reigns, even if he did walk into WM as Champion. Wyatt already walked into WM as a World Champion and lost a match that didn't main event, and he eventually had to completely reinvent his character.


Goldberg will be booed v Reigns as the guy who dethroned The Fiend at a Saudi event.
Roman beating The Fiend gets him cheered.

#FOTC


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> No they didn't need the first champions to be Jericho. Cody, Mox, or Omega. I say Omega. The thing is as beloved as Jericho is, he just made no sense for their alleged message.
> 
> It's weird to sell yourself as the new hip wrestling program with a modern style and eyes towards the future. Then rely on a Chris Jericho who's old as hell and has never been the guy. I'd still hate it, but if Jericho was the type of guy that was going to get them 1.5 million viewers because he was champion I'd see the point. But he's champ and while they're doing good, it's clear his name isn't worth that fucking much. He'd have provided the same results if he was in the Cody role.


I mean, it's been hella entertaining. I don't really care about ratings or whatever. the shows been fantastic, crowds have been hot. I'm trying to get tickets for the Nj show and i cant find anything under $100 that's not nose bleeds. 

I think it's been a pretty clear success but you're the contrarian of the website so it's fine to run your gimmick


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

"Bray Wyatt asks for his release from WWE"


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Goldberg is the man. Fuck fat Wyatt. The Fiend bullshit is played out already anyway. 

Goldberg still a more legitimate star than 99% of the roster, even in 2020.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I just laughed when I saw Goldberg take it. I'm not mad that he squashed him. Goldberg has a reputation for being this dominant force with a big undefeated streak it kinda made the match less predictable. But yeah we know hes not gonna stick around for very long so I kinda see why it's frustrating. Anyone notice the "if goldberg wins we riot" sign? Lol. But damn somewhat of a boring ppv in terms of match quality. The two main titles on each brand ended quickly and so did the steel cage match. The gauntlet match was the most enjoyable. Looking forward to taker vs styles feud though


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you, hopefully the fiend is no more. Just like the demon, both have no place on the card.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lethal Evans said:


> "Bray Wyatt asks for his release from WWE"


We´re not that lucky..


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

The present era get garbage booking. Which is a big reason why they have no young stars. It really is shameful. 

Any one of us could have made Rollins better. Any one of us could have made Reigns better. Any one of us could have made Kevin Owens better. 

We even could make Angel Garza into a star. But you know he wont be. 

How many people in 2020 are seriously buying Wreslemania to see Goldberg against Reigns? 

The company is on its last legs. Much like Taker. He is a legend but he could barely stand today. Hands up who wants to watch a Taker match in 2020. Not many I imagine.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Bray had a 6 month push with most of that being featured on broadcast tv in prime time. He was getting crickets. Nobody cares about him. WWE is in danger of WM losing its luster just like the RTWM already has. They can’t afford another WM main event with extremely narrow appeal and that’s what they’d get with Bray. WWE has very few bullets left so getting what they can out of Goldberg is really a no brainer.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MaroonPorsche said:


> Vince could be thinking hey I might be dead so the kids can worry about this mess I left LMAO


Not sure how serious you’re being, but I really do believe that’s his mindset.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

FSL said:


> Goldberg's botched Jackhammer is more devastating than everything Seth Rollins threw at the Fiend in HIC
> 
> LOL you gotta love WWE...


In fairness, Goldberg _is _53, and it's on Bray Wyatt. You can't be completely dead weight and expect someone to pick you up in a vertical position for a Jackhammer. At Bill's age, it's always going to be more or less dependent on the agility of the younger person.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> I mean, it's been hella entertaining. I don't really care about ratings or whatever. the shows been fantastic, crowds have been hot. I'm trying to get tickets for the Nj show and i cant find anything under $100 that's not nose bleeds.
> 
> I think it's been a pretty clear success but you're the contrarian of the website so it's fine to run your gimmick


Nobody ever cares about ratings when guys they like are called out for not doing well or amazing. They've been successful, but there's nothing to suggest that they wouldn't be doing just as well without Jericho as champion. Jericho didn't need to be champ the same way Lesnar and Goldberg don't need to be champ. None of the numbers any of the 3 bring in suggest they have to be champ.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Goldberg was tired walking to the ring. Those spears looked weird and that Jackhammer might be his worst of all time. I can't believe I watched this fucking garbage today. I am disappointed in myself for not cancelling the Network last night when my free month from the Rumble was up. Taker buries AJ who has already lost way too much lately to be an opponent for Taker at Mania. Watch them do Brothers of Destruction vs The OC at Mania. This could be a WOAT Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

domotime2 said:


> like how is this NOT a complete slap in the face to everyone in that locker room?


Honestly the way The Fiend has been built up, no one in that locker room on Smackdown or Raw had the credibility to beat him, some mega star like Goldberg was really the only good option to beat him that would make sense. I mean would you all really wanna see little Daniel Bryan beat him? or Roman? or....yeah there aint many other options than that on Smackdown, so you all should see my point as to why someone like Goldberg was the way to go.


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

domotime2 said:


> so then no one is over in the WWE then. If one of the top merch sellers, guy who gets some of the most views on youtube, have actually stablized smackdown ratings for the past few months, gets good to great reactions for all his segments
> 
> He's not over. Then no one is.


Stabilized Smackdown ratings?

Hold on there buddy. I think you're confused about something. The highest quarter hour ratings on Smackdown, and the WWE itself, belong to the Reigns/Corbin feud for the last 4 months. Their average is comfortably the highest. Bray Wyatt has been on Smackdown for a combined time of around 45 minutes since October. That's 20 shows of 2 hours. He's barely a presence. Claiming he's the reason for Smackdown having stable ratings is not only false, it's laughable. Especially when his quarter hour ratings are mediocre.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

rip fiend 2018-2019 . now go back to midcard purgatory


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Fiend character cannot headline a WM. It's a hokey act who they booked way too strong and painted themselves into a corner with it. Original Bray Wyatt was much more interesting.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> *Goldberg was tired walking to the ring.* Those spears looked weird and that Jackhammer might be his worst of all time. I can't believe I watched this fucking garbage today. I am disappointed in myself for not cancelling the Network last night when my free month from the Rumble was up. Taker buries AJ who has already lost way too much lately to be an opponent for Taker at Mania. Watch them do Brothers of Destruction vs The OC at Mania. This could be a WOAT Mania.


Load of bollocks to fit your narrative.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Honestly the way The Fiend has been built up, no one in that locker room on Smackdown or Raw had the credibility to beat him, some mega star like Goldberg was really the only good option to beat him that would make sense. I mean would you all really wanna see little Daniel Bryan beat him? or Roman? or....yeah there aint many other options than that on Smackdown, so you all should see my point as to why someone liek Goldberg was the way to go.


You wait and build someone up. No reason why you can't build up Strowman, McIntyre, Riddle, etc. Or sure Roman, why not Roman?

We've literally been doing this gimmick with Lesnar for 5 years. Do you like Lesnar's gimmick of being unbeatable for half a decade?


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Lethal Evans said:


> Goldberg will be booed v Reigns as the guy who dethroned The Fiend at a Saudi event.
> Roman beating The Fiend gets him cheered.
> 
> #FOTC


Bray beating Cena will probably also get him cheered. I know the Cena hate has died down, but I doubt Cena will get cheered over Bray.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mongstyle said:


> Stabilized Smackdown ratings?
> 
> Hold on there buddy. I think you're confused about something. The highest quarter hour ratings on Smackdown, and the WWE itself, belong to the Reigns/Corbin feud for the last 4 months. Their average is comfortably the highest. Bray Wyatt has been on Smackdown for a combined time of around 45 minutes since October. That's 20 shows of 2 hours. He's barely a presence. Claiming he's the reason for Smackdown having stable ratings is not only false, it's laughable. Especially when his quarter hour ratings are mediocre.


He's the champion of the show and is a top 3 storyline on the show. The miniscule changes in the quartely ratings as if that's sort of sign of anything is almost as silly as me using ratings to defend the fiend in the first place. I hate going there because it's nonsense since none of us actually know the financials of really anything. 

It's funny because when ratings go down "we blame the champion". When ratings dont go down "it's everyone else".

Yeah smackdown is fucking killing it cause of Corbin vs Roman. Please.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Load of bollocks to fit your narrative.


Open your eyes. Take off your whisker biscuit blinders.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

goldberg and lesnar as world champions , that was fine in 2003 . but in 2020...


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> could this (reigns/goldberg as this is the obvious outcome now) even main event over drew's match? it will definitely get more attention because lets be real drew is not "that level" of star yet.


It's definitely main eventing. Brock/Drew is a joke of a match. A match like that ain't closing WM. They could've easily done Reigns/Goldberg and had it close the show as a non-title match. The fact that they had Goldberg take the title off The Fiend sends a clear message. Reigns/Fiend was the main event according to Meltzer. They switched out Fiend for a bigger name. This is a not a match that's going in the undercard.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nobody ever cares about ratings when guys they like are called out for not doing well or amazing. They've been successful, but there's nothing to suggest that they wouldn't be doing just as well without Jericho as champion. Jericho didn't need to be champ the same way Lesnar and Goldberg don't need to be champ. None of the numbers any of the 3 bring in suggest they have to be champ.


because talking about TV ratings in my opinion is stupid. We don't know jack shit what the wrestling execs and tv execs are looking at, especially in 2020. It's not 1995 anymore. TNT seems pretty invested in the company right now, so that's a good thing is all i can say about that. All i ever care about is if i think the story is good and if i think the crowds are enjoying it. The crowds seem to be eating "le champion" gimmick up and him being champion makes his entire stable more credible...which makes santana and ortiz more than an after thought... makes Sammy Guevara more than an after though (see how Janella and the other guy are doing)..and makes Hager look like a good big body guard.

It's all cause and effect. they're all circling around Jericho because he's champion... they wouldn't do that if he wasnt.

jericho HAD to be champion and considering how much i've and it seems many have enjoyed it...seems like the right call


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

On another note - fat boy Wyatt completely sandbagged that Jackhammer. Probably having a sulk, the useless blob.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Rating demos and viewership has been chopped in half since the Roman Push began. 

Roman Mark: He's barely been champion though.

Fact: Four Straight Wrestlemania Main Events and would be 6 if he was healthy enough last year


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> On another note - fat boy Wyatt completely sandbagged that Jackhammer. Probably having a sulk, the useless blob.


Nah, he's not going to sandbag such a dangerous move. He'd be risking serious injury. The Jackhammer only works if the other guy has the strength to prop himself up too. Bray is really fat and obviously isn't going to have the kind of core strength needed to post and help with that move. It's not him sandbagging. He's just too fat. Goldberg did the move on Brock a couple years ago, and Brock is definitely a good 30 lbs heavier than Bray. Difference is Brock is a beast and likely has amazing core strength.



CMPunkRock316 said:


> Rating demos and viewership has been chopped in half since the Roman Push began.
> 
> Roman Mark: He's barely been champion though.
> 
> Fact: Four Straight Wrestlemania Main Events and would be 6 if he was healthy enough last year


Actually the first big drop happened in 2015 in the middle of Seth Rollins feuding with John Cena. They stabilized pretty well between 2016-2018 and 2018 was up over 2017's Mania ratings. The next big drop happened when Reigns was out with cancer in late 2018 and the show was built around hardcore darlings like Seth, Becky, and Kofi. This was also the biggest decline WWE has ever experienced. Oh, and I'm pretty sure people used to go on about how Seth was The Guy.

Turns out, Reigns is far and away a bigger star than the rest. You can cry about it, sure. But he's the best of what is a mediocre bunch. So lol at trying to pin all this failure on Reigns when he's done pretty well in top angles. I mean, you dudes were blaming Corbin for Raw ratings and his feud with Reigns has the highest quarter hour average for the last 4 months. They're in a midcard angle doing the same shit week after week.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What was the endgame for the Fiend anyway? He wasn't over, and eventually someone was going to have to beat him. Roman was the only other option and he's going to go over Goldberg anyway. No one else is credible enough to kayfabe hang with Wyatt. But now that Bray has lost, he's going to fade into obscurity. That's why him kicking out of 100 curb stomps was so dumb, it's going to look silly now when he's losing clean to 1 or 2 finishes in the middle of the card


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

If WWE is going to pretend the multiple curb stomps never happened, I'll let that slide. It was such a bad decision I'm ok with this.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Just lol at this company. Making the Hall of Fame look pointless with Goldberg in it but still can go out there and win a Universal Title just by doing the Spear. Fricken sick of this shit.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

So glad I cancelled WWE Network awhile ago. Fuck these Saudi Arabia shows especially. I get more than enough WWE content from reading the results of events on the internet.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

hopefully aew makes the right call and moxley is the champion this weekend


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

domotime2 said:


> You wait and build someone up. No reason why you can't build up Strowman, McIntyre, Riddle, etc. Or sure Roman, why not Roman?
> 
> We've literally been doing this gimmick with Lesnar for 5 years. Do you like Lesnar's gimmick of being unbeatable for half a decade?


Why not Roman? well for one it would have brought back some of the the boos, like "Oh Roman can defeat The Fiend but no one else can, great here we go with Super Roman again" i think they wanna avoid that.

Its probably the right move to have Reigns defeat the guy who defeated The Fiend rather than having him defeat the Fiend, see that wont gets fans as upset and beating Goldberg would be a way bigger rub for him than beating the clown.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

In the end, who will take the brunt of the fans frustrations from what happened today? Roman Reigns. It's baffling the way Vince books him:

- Have him win the 2015 Royal Rumble when Daniel Bryan returns

- Have him take the pinfall loss at WM 31

- Beats The Undertaker at WM 33 when he's supposed to be a babyface

- Beats John Cena at a B Level PPV and NOT in the main event

- Loses clean to Brock at WM 34

- Gets a distraction win over Brock at Summerslam

- Makes his return from cancer and has a mid card match at WM 35

- Runner Up in 3 out of last 4 Rumbles


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> In the end, who will take the brunt of the fans frustrations from what happened today? Roman Reigns. It's baffling the way Vince books him:
> 
> - Have him win the 2015 Royal Rumble when Daniel Bryan returns
> 
> ...


The same fans getting frustrated with Reigns over this are the ones who were making up conspiracy theories about his cancer. In other words, the idiots of the WWE fanbase.

Why should WWE give a shit what they think? It's pretty obvious they haven't cared since 2017.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I watched SSD hoping Goldberg would win under any circumstances but never expected 3 Spears and a Jackhammer would do Bray in so early, Bray actually did give the impression he may have had Goldberg beat with the Mandible Claw in shocking fashion.

I'm happy this happened.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This was awful. Golberg was literally interesting for a year in the 90s as wcws stone cold alternative with a streak . Has 2 moves one of which he can't do any more. Could be one of the worst atches ever or since bills last one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> because talking about TV ratings in my opinion is stupid. We don't know jack shit what the wrestling execs and tv execs are looking at, especially in 2020. It's not 1995 anymore. TNT seems pretty invested in the company right now, so that's a good thing is all i can say about that. All i ever care about is if i think the story is good and if i think the crowds are enjoying it. The crowds seem to be eating "le champion" gimmick up and him being champion makes his entire stable more credible...which makes santana and ortiz more than an after thought... makes Sammy Guevara more than an after though (see how Janella and the other guy are doing)..and makes Hager look like a good big body guard.
> 
> It's all cause and effect. they're all circling around Jericho because he's champion... they wouldn't do that if he wasnt.
> 
> jericho HAD to be champion and considering how much i've and it seems many have enjoyed it...seems like the right call


Jericho is a legend and can get anything over, I'll never deny that. But there's a reason he's always been just a shade under permanent main eventer in his prime, let alone now. Folk love Jericho better than any other wrestler in history he knows how to keep hardcore fans loving him. But for me personally I'm just over him, barring a rare gem like the Cody promo. I'm especially over it when he's being forced in a role he's literally never been in at this age. 

Jericho was never expected to lead a brand let alone a fucking company. Why am I supposed to believe they had to go with Jericho. Especially when he's not exactly drawing crazy numbers (which is why I bring up ratings). Like I said, I'd still be salty, but at least I'd get it if be was bring in a million plus viewers. Outside of scheduleI think the idea that Jericho needs to be champion, is just as flawed as WWE's belief that Lesnar always needs to be champ.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mongstyle said:


> Nah, he's not going to sandbag such a dangerous move. He'd be risking serious injury. The Jackhammer only works if the other guy has the strength to prop himself up too. Bray is really fat and obviously isn't going to have the kind of core strength needed to post and help with that move. It's not him sandbagging. He's just too fat. Goldberg did the move on Brock a couple years ago, and Brock is definitely a good 30 lbs heavier than Bray. Difference is Brock is a beast and likely has amazing core strength.
> 
> 
> Actually the first big drop happened in 2015 in the middle of Seth Rollins feuding with John Cena. They stabilized pretty well between 2016-2018 and 2018 was up over 2017's Mania ratings. The next big drop happened when Reigns was out with cancer in late 2018 and the show was built around hardcore darlings like Seth, Becky, and Kofi. This was also the biggest decline WWE has ever experienced. Oh, and I'm pretty sure people used to go on about how Seth was The Guy.
> ...


Don't generalize me into "everyone". I'm not trying to be a dick so if I come across I don't mean to. All I said is the ratings have cut in half since Roman's Push began. The trio of Roman, Brock and Seth dominating the Title picture has cut the ratings in half in less than 5 years. SD (with Roman) is barely beating Raw despite having the spot on FOX. Kofi wasn't even pushed until Feb 2019. Although I am not disagreeing that Seth, Becky and Kofi did not draw. I think that drop was not just Roman leaving but Dean turning heel the same night and squashing The Shield dead in one night (not running with Seth/Dean).


----------



## sgshsh (Feb 27, 2020)

Just remember, if it was an Indie Darling that came back and from out of nowhere beat The Fiend for the title. nobody would be saying anything. If it was Bryan, Styles or even Cena nobody would be bitching.
Seriously its pathetic and hypocritical.
Just shut the fuck up, go watch aew and leave us wwe fans the fuck alone

Anti-WWE AEW Fans are the worst people in the wrestling community. Hateful, rotten people.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fucking good, end the Fiends shit reign and watch a real champion. Fuck yeah Goldberg


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I can't believe they did this again.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd rather have Goldberg as champion over that fucking clown


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

While I absolutely hate this, Bray needs to be bigger than the title. Just like 'Taker was. He just flat out doesn't need it. He feeds off fear and that's it. He had his reign, now it's time to move on to something else that suits his character.

In saying that, I can't believe this company did this again. Squashing your champ is bullshit and letting part timers win the title is bullshit. This should have been the year Undertaker wrestled Sting, Goldberg wrestled Brock, Edge VS Orton, Angle VS Gable, Triple H VS Shane for fake ownership, Big Show VS Braun and Cena VS Reigns happened. Make Mania the torch passing to the next generation and be done with these old guys. Day after Mania building these guys into actual superstars begins.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Goldberg was the right call, but squashing Wyatt in 60 seconds was a little much. That is some HEAVY disrespect from Vince.


"The Fiend" is a shitty act that had nowhere else to go. Because they made him the wrong kind of invincible and rushed to the title before it was even close to becoming a viable long term act. He got beat the only way he probably ever would have, quickly and by a guy who he couldn't "mess" with. They basically told you in the build to the match that Goldberg couldn't be gotten to by The Fiend and without that power over his opponent he's nothing. Besides Goldberg has always been a Mack truck as a character and Bray and/or the "Fiend" is merely a Ram.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Best decision they could have made. Fiend sucks. Goldberg vs Reigns is 10x more interesting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I agree that Goldberg is more popular at the moment but what a shame to have this so-called monster get built up for months and months and just lose to a part-timer LOL


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

According to Meltzer the planned belt holders in the future are as follows: Lesnar, Goldberg, Ronda, Trish Stratus, Dx tag champs its all about da future


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Like it matters if Cena loses to him now to be honest


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a way to waste a bunch of months of winning to a part-timer but it's Goldberg I guess so yeah


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

That was worse than hell in a cell.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

The dislikes on this LOL , Its sad that Goldberg will be booed out of the building on SmackDown.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

sgshsh said:


> Just remember, if it was an Indie Darling that came back and from out of nowhere beat The Fiend for the title. nobody would be saying anything. If it was Bryan, Styles or even Cena nobody would be bitching.
> Seriously its pathetic and hypocritical.
> Just shut the fuck up, go watch aew and leave us wwe fans the fuck alone
> 
> Anti-WWE AEW Fans are the worst people in the wrestling community. Hateful, rotten people.


I'm not an "anti-WWE AEW fan" but I was hoping Bray would somehow win, then retain against Cena at mania to cement his main event spot.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The belt on the Fiend was a mistake in the first place some gimmick don't need the belt , this is one of those gimmick


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm certainly not complaining.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Error_404 said:


> *The dislikes on this LOL* , Its sad that Goldberg will be booed out of the building on SmackDown.


That was funny as hell. Its very much warranted. They shouldnt have had Fiend fight Goldberg in the first place or have Fiend lost to him. Fiend was over, a full timer and let's face it, he was going to be dead meat either way. Either he gets squashed by Goldberg or smashed by Reigns. One way or the other, the audience was going to be let down. Maybe the WWE realized this, and said ok, let's make a bigger match for Reigns to win the title from, so they chose the biggest star they have now, Goldberg. 

And man, Goldberg at 53 looks better than most wrestlers part time or full time.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Fiend was losing steam in popularity compared to last year he was becoming another gimmick on the roster waiting to be humbled for his no selling bullshit.

I'd take the more logical option with Goldberg putting over Roman.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Twisted Blissfit said:


> The Fiend was losing steam in popularity compared to last year he was becoming another gimmick on the roster waiting to be humbled for his no selling bullshit.
> 
> I'd take the more logical option with Goldberg putting over Roman.


gimmicks in wrestling? everyone should be a CAW!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

TheAppler said:


> gimmicks in wrestling? everyone should be a CAW!


He was just another gimmick who lost his novelty I'd prefer a CAW over a no selling kickout spamming x100 hack burying everyone just for the sake of nothing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fucking good, end the Fiends shit reign and watch a real champion. Fuck yeah Goldberg


the real champion that can't even do his finishing move anymore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissfit continues to be no fun.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Fiend isn't fun anymore.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Boy,not everyone look pissed with this decision,at least they still have a plan for 36 days before Wrestlemania,unlike last year when they made infamous decision with their SDL women's title. That's not squash in my opinion,took several finished move to put Bray down,he should be proud because Brock only took two finishers from Goldberg to made Brock suffer his clean loss at Survivor Series 2016.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

If you didn't see this coming then I assume you've been watching less than 3 years.

Keep watching and supporting this garbage, I'll stick with AEW which actually has respect for their fans and full-time talent.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! As a WCW mark, I absolutely love this!!! 

How can WWE fans stay loyal to this company anymore with the absolute dogsh!t the WWE feeds them.

I'm so happy Goldberg can continue to turn this company into a laughing stock. Good for him. He has Vince over a barrel and he keeps taking whatever he wants, not just mountains of money but the damn title again!!! 

F-ing hilarious!!!!


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Andy362 said:


> In theory, Goldberg beating the Fiend just does silly but it might not actually be the worst idea. The character has cooled off a bit and whoever beats him now is only going to get shit on anyway which at least Goldberg can handle, so if they want Reigns to be champion after Mania they're better off having him beat Goldberg, which is a more interesting match anyway.


Posted that in another thread a couple of days ago. A main event of Goldberg v Reigns is much more interesting and makes more sense from a business standpoint.

The real issue that caused this is that Fiend never should've won the title or been involved in the title picture in the first place. They booked themselves into a hole and basically had him have to beat Rollins. 

Keep him away from it, let him beat Cena and he'll be fine.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't even care or like the Fiend, but this was bullshit. What the hell does Goldberg need the title for? He's far beyond needing it and he's 53 years old and barely wrestles for crying out loud. That's a horrible way to book your current stars, who need the win far more than him. What does that truly say about the main roster guys? It clearly says"don't care about these guys, remember wrestling 20 years ago?!?I?" and they wonder why no one watches anymore, its because of bullshit like this. Conditioning viewers to not give a shit about the wrestlers of today, its obviously going to have a negative impact on the product for crying out loud


----------



## rkirkland1971 (Feb 8, 2020)

Rozzop said:


> I really dislike the whole childrens cartoon character gimmick of Brays, possibly the worst gimmick of all time.
> 
> But how does Goldberg just turn up every few years and get an automatic title shot?


I agree with you 100% about Bray's gimmick. His gimmick has to be close to being the worst. The gimmick just doesn't fit wrestling. I also noticed he never cuts any promos live. I think it is because Bray has subpar mic skills


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I mean, it's not like they can drive me away anymore because I don't watch the main roster shit show, but this is next level.

Look. I know everyone loves Goldberg. When I was a kid, Goldberg was the most awesome squasher of all time. It was great fun. But that was OVER 20 YEARS AGO. I wasn't over the moon about everything to do with the Fiend, but he was a guy put over SUPER STRONG who wasn't Roman. In fact, it was a guy with potential we all sort of assumed was over and done with.

The Fiend was put over SUPER strong. He was "an attraction." He DESTROYED at toyed with the guy who toppled Brock Lesnar. To do this is to basically wipe your ass with what's left of WWE's "kayfabe" and give me the finger while you do it. Is Vince TRYING to get me to buy Revolution? Goldberg is in his fucking 50's and the last time we saw him compete, he knocked himself out and had to be beaten by a common chokeslam. But now he walks through WWE's monster? On a glorified house show?

This is not a defensible booking. I don't care HOW MUCH you love the wrestling of 20 years ago and hate The Fiend, this WELL beyond "Hey, the guy I love beat the guy who's gimmick I hate!"


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> because he's a Jew.


WTF??? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Th


MrThortan said:


> Just another example of how current WWE can't live up to its glorious past.


lol funny thing is Prime Goldberg aka the reason he’s iconic and famous isn’t even due to WWE. It’s come to that


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Goldberg once squashed Brock Lesnar, the strongest booked wrestler of all time, in 86 seconds. I don't think him squashing a fucking supernatural, evil clown is that big of a deal. Hell, Wyatt even lasted longer and got in more offense than Lesnar did.

Wyatt will be fine. This is his first real loss in months and wins and losses don't mean as much to casuals as they do to the hardcores. What this does is free him up to actually win a match at Wrestlemania for once and then they'll probably milk him vs Reigns for a couple months post-WM.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

P Thriller said:


> Universal Champion is 53 Years Old
> AEW Champion is 49 Years Old
> WWE Champion is 42 Years Old
> 
> Just not a young man's sport I guess...


In wrestling years 42 ain’t even that old if I’m being honest. Hogan was 42 when he started the second boom period via NWO. But that said I hear ya about the others


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Fiend was an act that wasn't over, was booked too supernaturally and had no where to go. Killing it off was the right call, and it was either going to be Goldberg, or Reigns, who everyone hates. That said, Goldberg is fucked too, because while the vast majority of the viewing audience loves him, the smart marks who go to the shows are going to shit all over him because of this. No one loves faux outrage like smart marks do, the same people who were giving Bray crickets every week are now going to be his biggest supporters and boo Bill out of the building. Smart marks and booking that panders to smart marks ruined the business, because they're the only people who pay to go to the shows nowadays because they and the WWE ran all the normal people off, and because they're the only ones in the building, they drive the narrative.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Toddler booking.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> The Fiend was an act that wasn't over, was booked too supernaturally and had no where to go. Killing it off was the right call, and it was either going to be Goldberg, or Reigns, who everyone hates. That said, Goldberg is fucked too, because while the vast majority of the viewing audience loves him, the smart marks who go to the shows are going to shit all over him because of this. No one loves faux outrage like smart marks do, the same people who were giving Bray crickets every week are now going to be his biggest supporters and boo Bill out of the building. Smart marks and booking that panders to smart marks ruined the business, because they're the only people who pay to go to the shows nowadays because they and the WWE ran all the normal people off, and because they're the only ones in the building, they drive the narrative.


A big part of the problem is after we've seen the Supernatural creature be so unstoppable, we kind of need to see a WAR to topple him. 53 year old Goldberg, to be kind of blunt, is not physically capable of a war. He can't go longer than 10 minutes.

A handful of relatively weak(Compared to his prime) looking spears, and a Jackhammer on a guy who is frankly just too big for a 53 year old to Jackhammer, is not NEARLY enough.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

sgshsh said:


> Just remember, if it was an Indie Darling that came back and from out of nowhere beat The Fiend for the title. nobody would be saying anything. If it was Bryan, Styles or even Cena nobody would be bitching.
> Seriously its pathetic and hypocritical.
> Just shut the fuck up, go watch aew and leave us wwe fans the fuck alone
> 
> Anti-WWE AEW Fans are the worst people in the wrestling community. Hateful, rotten people.


If any of the people you named beat the Fiend in the same amount of finishers in the same amount of time, people would be pissed. You're delusional bud.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

What are they going to do in five years when these "legends" are too old to wrestle and they failed to make anymore?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> A big part of the problem is after we've seen the Supernatural creature be so unstoppable, we kind of need to see a WAR to topple him. 53 year old Goldberg, to be kind of blunt, is not physically capable of a war. He can't go longer than 10 minutes.
> 
> A handful of relatively weak(Compared to his prime) looking spears, and a Jackhammer on a guy who is frankly just too big for a 53 year old to Jackhammer, is not NEARLY enough.


The problem is that they don't really have anyone who was kayfabe credible enough and over enough to beat him. It was either going to be Goldberg, Lesnar, or Reigns. They were never going to do him vs Brock, and they obviously thought about doing him vs Reigns, but they pivoted and figured Reigns vs Goldberg is the bigger match and would do more for Roman. I get what you're saying, but they really didn't have many options and they had to kill Bray off, the character was too much and had nowhere to go. I wouldn't be surprised if Cena puts the nail in the coffin at WM


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I cannot believe Goldberg beat The Fiend, but thinking about it-i'm not even surprised. I've always said that i've never got the appeal of Bray Wyatt and never ever saw him becoming a huge star but i gotta give the guy credit, he knows how to reinvent himself gimmick-wise but that's all he is. He's lucky he even got that title reign in the first place though. When they made him super strong at the start of his reign, it kinda spelled doom for him. There's no way that they could keep up that invincibility act, it got stale & boring very quickly. Interested to see how this affects the WM card though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MontyCora said:


> A big part of the problem is after we've seen the Supernatural creature be so unstoppable, we kind of need to see a WAR to topple him. 53 year old Goldberg, to be kind of blunt, is not physically capable of a war. He can't go longer than 10 minutes.
> 
> A handful of relatively weak(Compared to his prime) looking spears, and a Jackhammer on a guy who is frankly just too big for a 53 year old to Jackhammer, is not NEARLY enough.


LOL seriously, This is the same monster who was blown up and hit with 50 curb stomps by Rollins. The same guy that Rollins hit with a sledgehammer and tried to murder ar HIAC. None of that was enough to beat The Fiend. But 4 spears and a jackhammer was enough? He's immortal one day but mortal the next? Can you get any more illogical? They didn't even give The Fiend his storyline weakness. Rambling Rabbit said he knew the Fiend's weakness and how to defeat him when he was feuding with Bryan. They said fuck it and dropped all of that. Its a wonder that WWE is still in business with this level of retardation.




The XL 2 said:


> The problem is that they don't really have anyone who was kayfabe credible enough and over enough to beat him. It was either going to be Goldberg, Lesnar, or Reigns. They were never going to do him vs Brock, and they obviously thought about doing him vs Reigns, but they pivoted and figured Reigns vs Goldberg is the bigger match and would do more for Roman. I get what you're saying, but they really didn't have many options and they had to kill Bray off, the character was too much and had nowhere to go. I wouldn't be surprised if Cena puts the nail in the coffin at WM


Like I said above, they had his storyline "weakness" that Rambling Rabbit alluded to during his feud with Bryan. I think we all forgot abut that. They had options, they just didn't want to let them play out. They're more concerned with making sure Roman gets cheered at Mania.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> The problem is that they don't really have anyone who was kayfabe credible enough and over enough to beat him. It was either going to be Goldberg, Lesnar, or Reigns. They were never going to do him vs Brock, and they obviously thought about doing him vs Reigns, but they pivoted and figured Reigns vs Goldberg is the bigger match and would do more for Roman. I get what you're saying, but they really didn't have many options and they had to kill Bray off, the character was too much and had nowhere to go. I wouldn't be surprised if Cena puts the nail in the coffin at WM


I bet they thought they were hiding the loss and protecting Bray a bit by putting it on THIS show few people watch. They might be sort of right.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL seriously, This is the same monster who was blown up and hit with 50 curb stomps by Rollins. The same guy that Rollins hit with a sledgehammer and tried to murder ar HIAC. None of that was enough to beat The Fiend. But 4 spears and a jackhammer was enough? He's immortal one day but mortal the next? Can you get any more illogical? They didn't even give The Fiend his storyline weakness. Rambling Rabbit said he knew the Fiend's weakness and how to defeat him when he was feuding with Bryan. They said fuck it and dropped all of that. Its a wonder that WWE is still in business with this level of retardation.


They jumped the shark with the silly Rollins booking, but what were they supposed to do? Do him in with a rocket launcher? They did the best thing available, hit him really hard and really fast with their second strongest(Tied with Taker and Roman, behind Lesnar) kayfabe guy and put him away quickly. Obviously they couldn't have anyone outdo the Rollins nonsense, they would be the most hokey and ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> They jumped the shark with the silly Rollins booking, but what were they supposed to do? Do him in with a rocket launcher? They did the best thing available, hit him really hard and really fast with their second strongest(Tied with Taker and Roman, behind Lesnar) kayfabe guy and put him away quickly. Obviously they couldn't have anyone outdo the Rollins nonsense, they would be the most hokey and ridiculous thing ever.


Stripping him of the mask or breaking his lantern would have been cool as a way to make him mortal. At least then it wouldn't be so ridiculous for him to lose so easily. They already fucked up by making him immortal so you have to go all the way with it if youre gonna go that route.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Well I agree that Goldberg is more popular at the moment but what a shame to have this so-called monster get built up for months and months and just lose to a part-timer LOL


This part-timer nonsense is irrelevant. You can't be a fanbase that says WWE is evil for working people into the ground and then bitch and moan when they have guys that work a light schedule. If anything we should be leaning towards a WWE that cycles through people and gives people MORE time off at which point EVERYONE will be part-timers. 

I'll say it again the WWE made a huge mistake with Wyatt's booking when they made him a magic clown, booked him to be as close to invincible as possible and rushed him the title in what was like his 3rd match with the gimmick. They never even tried to ensure that the act was going to last. They booked themselves into a no-win situation. At some point, he was going to have to lose and they made him nearly IMPOSSIBLE to beat, his act had one note and it wasn't even a good one-note act (Goldberg in WCW had a good and effective one-note act). I read someone else here liken The Fiend to The Undertaker and saying that he should be bigger than the title, but what has Wyatt done to earn such a mantle? Do you realize that it took Undertaker YEARS to earn that? Somewhere in the neighbourhood of 12-13 years to be perfectly honest. Yet for some reason, people here believe that Wyatt deserved such deference from WWE in a few short months. I don't get that line of thinking at all.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Did The Fiend look good in defeat, or does that only work in AEW.


He lost in a3 minute squash how the fuck is that comparable to AEW lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Stripping him of the mask or breaking his lantern would have been cool as a way to make him mortal. At least then it wouldn't be so ridiculous for him to lose so easily. They already fucked up by making him immortal so you have to go all the way with it if youre gonna go that route.



No, you correct it ASAP, and they did a good job of setting that correction up by making sure that Goldberg was immune to "the Fiend".

Besides, he's still a magic clown that got to basically no-sell losing to Goldberg and teleport away.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Not bothered that he lost, whatever, but Goldberg? Fuck off


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Double post


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

dan the marino said:


> He lost in a3 minute squash how the fuck is that comparable to AEW lol


Trolling, but I mean he ate what 3 spears!




MonkasaurusRex said:


> This part-timer nonsense is irrelevant. You can't be a fanbase that says WWE is evil for working people into the ground and then bitch and moan when they have guys that work a light schedule. If anything we should be leaning towards a WWE that cycles through people and gives people MORE time off at which point EVERYONE will be part-timers.
> 
> I'll say it again the WWE made a huge mistake with Wyatt's booking when they made him a magic clown, booked him to be as close to invincible as possible and rushed him the title in what was like his 3rd match with the gimmick. They never even tried to ensure that the act was going to last. They booked themselves into a no-win situation. At some point, he was going to have to lose and they made him nearly IMPOSSIBLE to beat, his act had one note and it wasn't even a good one-note act (Goldberg in WCW had a good and effective one-note act). I read someone else here liken The Fiend to The Undertaker and saying that he should be bigger than the title, but what has Wyatt done to earn such a mantle? Do you realize that it took Undertaker YEARS to earn that? Somewhere in the neighbourhood of 12-13 years to be perfectly honest. Yet for some reason, people here believe that Wyatt deserved such deference from WWE in a few short months. I don't get that line of thinking at all.


I say he should be in that role because his characters clearly don't lend themselves to being champions. Maybe not necessarily bigger than the title. But he should be a big main event quality name that isn't about the title. Someone who's supposed to kayfabe be a tough out for anybody. Attitude Era Taker was rarely champ, but he was always treated as a dead serious opponent. If Bray can get that treatment and hardcore fans accept it he's golden.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Fiend got fat.

When he came back from injury he looked tough, but now he's flabby and a joke.

Bray only has himself to blame.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They're Saudis, they're simpletons, and even more simple than hick USA fans. They needed the big strong star to beat the big bad guy and quickly so he looks really strong those fans will love it, just like Indian fans. Oh don't pay any attention to the dismembered journalist bits, Vince is making bank from this. And Saudi Arabia will be seen as a First World Country in the next few years because they had a few fanservice wrestling shows there believe me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> No, you correct it ASAP, and they did a good job of setting that correction up by making sure that Goldberg was immune to "the Fiend".
> 
> Besides, he's still a magic clown that got to basically no-sell losing to Goldberg and teleport away.


They should have corrected it with Bryan. Daniel Bryan was over enough and could have figured out the Fiend's "secret". That would have been better than what we just witnessed. No selling the Jackhammer after the fact means nothing at this point lol The Fiend got squashed who cares if he got up afterward and teleported. The damage is done. You can give him THAT at least.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Trolling, but I mean he ate what 3 spears!
> 
> 
> I say he should be in that role because his characters clearly don't lend themselves to being champions. Maybe not necessarily bigger than the title. But he should be a big main event quality name that isn't about the title. Someone who's supposed to kayfabe be a tough out for anybody. Attitude Era Taker was rarely champ, but he was always treated as a dead serious opponent. If Bray can get that treatment and hardcore fans accept it he's golden.


Too many of these so-called "smart" fans or the "hardcores" are title marks anyway so it'll never appease them. Why do you think they want every "darling" to be the FOTC or think that getting over for a few months makes them a potential GOAT.

It takes a long time to earn the Undertaker's position though. Like I said it took Taker 6-7 years to even get to where he was in the Attitude Era and I'm going to tell you this it wasn't just the gimmick, it was the gimmick, the performer, the longevity of the act and the fans acceptance of it over that duration. All that goodwill and he still had to change to a completely different gimmick and return to the "deadman" gimmick before he was at the spot of being bigger than the title. It's a hard spot to get to and nothing Wyatt has done whether it be the Cult leader, eater of worlds, or the "Fiend" has built to anything substantial. The writing isn't good and they didn't do the best job of setting him up for long term success but he isn't a good enough performer to keep shit together either. The Undertaker had to eat some serious trash and keep people into his act before achieving his spot as an uber-credible main even player.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They should have corrected it with Bryan. Daniel Bryan was over enough and could have figured out the Fiend's "secret". That would have been better than what we just witnessed. No selling the Jackhammer after the fact means nothing at this point lol The Fiend got squashed who cares if he got up afterward and teleported. The damage is done.



I'm not saying that they didn't wait too long to do it but they booked themself into a corner with an act that had bottomed out and they had made too strong. If they had realized the mess they were in when he was feuding with Bryan maybe they could have corrected it then but alas they didn't and here we are. Even if someone found "secret" the character is still DOA afterward because now EVERYONE knows how to beat him. It's like a hockey team trying to figure out how to stop Alex Ovechkin from scoring goals, if there was a way to do it he would have 700 of them in his career. Same goes for a wrestler with a secret weakness once it's out it's out and you can't fix it.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> What are they going to do in five years when these "legends" are too old to wrestle and they failed to make anymore?


People say the same things for years- there will always be legends to return- after 5 years you will still have Cena, Orton, Punk, Edge , Lesnar etc in the 45-55 age group so they will be the ones returning.

And 5 years after them you will have Roman, Seth, Bryan etc as the next class of returning legends .

So don’t worry Wwe will never run out of legends


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fiend is done. Who cares about him.vs Cena now


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

Everybody's like "I can't believe it!" but in reality... we all can, and it doesn't end until Vince gives it up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> The Fiend got fat.
> 
> When he came back from injury he looked tough, but now he's flabby and a joke.
> 
> Bray only has himself to blame.



This is also true. Kinda like KO. Look at his physique when he debuted on NXT and look at it 6 months into his first main roster run. Eeek.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

"Discus" Lariat Tubman said:


> Everybody's like "I can't believe it!" but in reality... we all can, and it doesn't end until Vince gives it up.



I have an honest question for you. What exactly do you do with an act like the "fiend" going forward had he retained the title?

He was going to lose to somebody sooner or later.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

That was the right call for my taste.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I have an honest question for you. What exactly do you do with an act like the "fiend" going forward had he retained the title?


I know you're not asking me but I like the question. I think Bray's fans just wanted more creativity with his storylines. After making him immortal, I think any sane person already knew that the character wasn't going to last. But while it lasted, they could have made this one of the most epic reigns in wrestling. It certainly had that kind of potential. He could have went on this whole run where he defeated all the people who wronged him in the past. Bryan, Cena, and Taker. The top 3. The storyline potential and the creativity that could have come from all 3 feuds could have gone down as some of the greatest ever if done right. With Bryan and the rise of the YES movement, to Cena squashing Bray at Mania 30/going for the 17th title, to Bray losing to the Deadman at Mania and now trying to bury him alive. (Bring back the Buried Alive match!!) He would be collecting debts much like Becky did. In every feud you keep his mystique and horror like theme fresh with creative angles that involve real-life fireflies, little kids in Fiend masks running around backstage, etc. Just get creative and have fun with it.

The most creative thing they did was have Bray invade Miz's house, which was received VERY well. People loved it because it was different from the usual Mandible Claw scene. In the end, you have an up and coming superstar who they are trying to push make their career by defeating The Fiend after finding out his secret. KO could have been re-made. Black could have been MADE. It would've been perfect for him. They could have even given it to a ruthless Samoa Joe. If they wanted to give the honor to Reigns at that point, at least we enjoyed an epic 10-12 months before the inevitability. After Bray loses, you keep him off of TV for 3-4 months, then have The Fiend make an epic return. If we had gotten epic feuds up until maybe Summerslam this year, I think most would have been satisfied with Bray's run, immortal or not. If done this way, it wouldn't have been a waste and it wouldn't have been pointless. And it would have worked perfectly. Because it all would fit in the narrative of Bray collecting debts, kind of like when Orton went around killing legends for that stretch of time back in 2004. The whole thing has just been a big waste ever since HIAC. All of that potential is completely gone now with today's burial.

Who cares about the Cena/Wyatt storyline now that he's been defeated? Lol The immortality actually could have been fun if WWE weren't creatively braindead.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Goldberg is really good at squashing fat guys.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

double post


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder why they didn’t just do Bray vs Goldberg instead of Fiend vs Goldberg? Could have just had Bray say that the Fiend is busy with someone else, but Bray will step in and take on Goldberg; and then Bray loses the belt and is punished by the Fiend, and let all that lead in to a very angry Fiend feuding with Cena.

I don’t know. Clearly you had to get to Roman / Goldberg for the UT at Mania but you had an out to do that and not beat Fiend for the first time on a house show.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Has anyone seen Kratos since the match? I'm legit worried about his wellbeing.


Kratos stopped watching wrestling and doesn't care anymore.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I know you're not asking me but I like the question. I think Bray's fans just wanted more creativity with his storylines. After making him immortal, I think any sane person already knew that the character wasn't going to last. But while it lasted, they could have made this one of the most epic reigns in wrestling. It certainly had that kind of potential. He could have went on this whole run where he defeated all the people who wronged him in the past. Bryan, Cena, and Taker. The top 3. The storyline potential and the creativity that could have come from all 3 feuds could have gone down as some of the greatest ever if done right. With Bryan and the rise of the YES movement, to Cena squashing Bray at Mania 30/going for the 17th title, to Bray losing to the Deadman at Mania and now trying to bury him alive. (Bring back the Buried Alive match!!) He would be collecting debts much like Becky did. In every feud you keep his mystique and horror like theme fresh with creative angles that involve real-life fireflies, little kids in Fiend masks running around backstage, etc. Just get creative and have fun with it. The most creative thing they did was have Bray invade Miz's house, which was received VERY well. People loved it because it was different from the usual Mandible Claw scene. In the end, you have an up and coming superstar who they are trying to push make their career by defeating The Fiend after finding out his secret. KO could have been re-made. Black could have been MADE. It would've been perfect for him. They could have even given it to a ruthless Samoa Joe. If they wanted to give the honor to Reigns at that point, at least we enjoyed an epic 10-12 months before the inevitability. If we had gotten epic feuds up until maybe Summerslam this year, I think most would have been satisfied with Bray's run, immortal or not. The whole thing has just been a big waste ever since HIAC.



It's been a waste since HIAC because that's when they broke the character and any hope it had of becoming the viable option that it needed to be in order to get to do these things that you are suggesting they could have done. All those things depend on his character not being a cartoon. If you have someone who can't be beaten even if you put a live grenade in his pocket then the person that does eventually beat them logically can't be beaten either without creating another persona that it takes a cartoon level of outlandish circumstances to beat. In the end, any loss would be "insulting" to fans because of the extreme lengths needed to justify him losing. I think that by making sure Goldberg wasn't able to be gotten to by the "fiend" was a smart way out of a bad situation. Everyone else he cane across was rattled by the "fiend" and Goldberg wasn't simple, effective(even if unpopular), and it remedies a dead-end situation.

I'm also not wasting my time as a booker in making Samoa Joe at this point in time. He's damn near 41 and less and less reliable from a health standpoint as time goes by. He's not going to be a "made" guy in WWE and there is no reason for him to be.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

I have to lol at the people trying to justify this decision. Even if The Fiend _were_ a miss as a gimmick, the least they could do is show respect and get him to Mania as champ and have him lose THERE and then retool him after Mania. Hell, they could have done Roman v Goldberg without the title.

It's not even the Fiend losing that's the problem. It's basically telling the audience that the current roster doesn't matter to them, so why should people get invested in these people? That's how you kill your audience for the full time roster. Time and again they put these old guys or political favorites over countless full time people on their roster at the 9th hour before the big PPV, so basically they're saying they're unimportant, so everyone don't pay attention to them.

And for what? A one PPV bump? Are you really gonna get that much less buyrates if Roman v Goldberg WASN'T for the title? I doubt it. They were gonna push it as the big match at Wrestlemania regardless.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's been a waste since HIAC because that's when they broke the character and any hope it had of becoming the viable option that it needed to be in order to get to do these things that you are suggesting they could have done. All those things depend on his character not being a cartoon. If you have someone who can't be beaten even if you put a live grenade in his pocket then the person that does eventually beat them logically can't be beaten either without creating another persona that it takes a cartoon level of outlandish circumstances to beat. In the end, any loss would be "insulting" to fans because of the extreme lengths needed to justify him losing. I think that by making sure Goldberg wasn't able to be gotten to by the "fiend" was a smart way out of a bad situation. Everyone else he cane across was rattled by the "fiend" and Goldberg wasn't simple, effective(even if unpopular), and it remedies a dead-end situation.
> 
> I'm also not wasting my time as a booker in making Samoa Joe at this point in time. He's damn near 41 and less and less reliable from a health standpoint as time goes by. He's not going to be a "made" guy in WWE and there is no reason for him to be.


I see what you're getting at but it still doesn't make sense from the Goldberg "not getting rattled" POV though, because no one has been rattled. Rollins cried like a bitch but when the match came around, he killed The Fiend. Both times. Bryan also wasn't rattled. He also got a lot of offense in. So for Goldberg to come in and beat The Fiend without weapons because "he couldn't be rattled" is lazy booking. Rollins was unrattled during the match and did more damage to The Fiend than Goldberg did. There are holes everywhere. I think the best way out of this mess was to just end it with the hokey shit it started with. Now no one in the wrestling world is happy except for Goldberg marks and people who want to see WWE burn lol.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

As if people couldn't see this coming. WWE is between a rock and a hard place though. They put themselves there by becoming bigger than they can handle. 

 WWE is the victim of its own success. The world tv trends and most watched shows are reality tv, lowest common denominator television, social media tie ins etc. People that watch those shows don't care if things make sense and are mind dumbing, people actually sometimes want that escape. The main roster has been dead for a decade if not much longer. The smarks will always get something in the middle card to keep them onside and invested somewhat, there are too many amazing wrestlers, there will be hits along the way but RAW, certainly Smackdown is not there to cater for someone that wants to watch great wrestling and sensible, logical booking, storylines and character development. 

Raw/Smackdown is now owned by the networks, sponsors and the vast majority of people that watch them who want big names, larger than life characters, celebrity crossovers, stupid storylines and don't give a shit about the quality of the wrestling. WWE is caught in a place where they have to put people like Goldberg and the Undertaker back in the spotlight to get buys for PPVS to cater to the ridiculously large global audience they have built. They purposely pushed the product to the family crowd, post attitude era and now they are a slave to it in many ways. 

While I harbour a small amount of hope for RAW, which has improved and my god is the roster stacked, Smackdown is pure wwE (word Entertainment is subjective) and a show that panders to the above. I am ok with that. It's smart business to do that. They do have built a product the ties in a crazy cross over of demographics. AEW doesn't pull in the random channel surfer, NXT doesn't either. They can simply cater to different fans and satisfy everyone if they clue in and I hope someone at WWE is smart enough to realise they can make NXT the beacon for fans for actual indie wrestling, wrestlers, storylines that resonate and make sense. Smackdown can be that shitty popcorn, lowest common denominator show that a large amount of people in the world are happy to watch and Raw could also be a bridge point between the two, ie bigger scale than NXT but just as edgy. If they simply market each show differently everyone would be happy.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I see what you're getting at but it still doesn't make sense from the Goldberg "not getting rattled" POV though, because no one has been rattled. Rollins cried like a bitch but when the match came around, he killed The Fiend. Both times. Bryan also wasn't rattled. He also got a lot of offense in. So for Goldberg to come in and beat The Fiend without weapons because "he couldn't be rattled" is lazy booking. Rollins was unrattled during the match and did more damage to The Fiend than Goldberg did. There are holes everywhere.


It's more of a Wile E Coyote thing. The Road Runner doesn't know that the tunnel is painted on a mountain so he can run right through it. The Coyote tries and he just hits the mountain because he knows it's a painting. Rollins and Bryan were affected by the fiend in some way so they "knew" or "believed" him to be supernatural, scary, immortal, dangerous whatever so that wall that is the immortality(the HIAC match with Seth established the immortality aspect in motion so that one is a write-off but that's why he had to do so much the next time to even conceivably beat the Fiend) of The Fiend is there. Goldberg basically said I don't know what the Fiend is and in doing so treated him as nothing more than Bray Wyatt making it possible to just "run through the tunnel". All while never eliminating the fact that Goldberg is in fact human and can be beaten without calling in an air strike. 

If you're going to let one dude be immortal, you can make anyone a cartoon.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

llj said:


> I have to lol at the people trying to justify this decision. Even if The Fiend _were_ a miss as a gimmick, the least they could do is show respect and get him to Mania as champ and have him lose THERE and then retool him after Mania. Hell, they could have done Roman v Goldberg without the title.
> 
> It's not even the Fiend losing that's the problem. It's basically telling the audience that the current roster doesn't matter to them, so why should people get invested in these people? That's how you kill your audience for the full time roster. Time and again they put these old guys or political favorites over countless full time people on their roster at the 9th hour before the big PPV, so basically they're saying they're unimportant, so everyone don't pay attention to them.
> 
> And for what? A one PPV bump? Are you really gonna get that much less buyrates if Roman v Goldberg WASN'T for the title? I doubt it. They were gonna push it as the big match at Wrestlemania regardless.



I have a few things that I'm going to reply to here.

Why show a dead-end gimmick any "respect"? Why should this act get the honour of going into WrestleMania as Champion?

If a feud "needs" a title to happen it isn't a very good feud. The title is just increasing the stakes involved. Same as a wrestler should never need a title to be relevant.

You have to weigh who you feel is important going forward and who you feel isn't as important going forward when looking at the people these older wrestlers go over. Or you have to know that someone can "take" losing to the older wrestler. A guy like Daniel Bryan can take the loss to Brock Lesnar, a guy like Wyatt may not be held in particularly high esteem so he is more expendable than someone who is held in higher esteem. It's not rocket science.

As for the PPV bump that's just about trying to make money and if they think that Reigns vs Goldberg is more likely to make money and that raising the stakes by having it be a championship match will increase that bottom line even more, why not do it?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Since they were going to have Goldberg win the Universal Title, they could've at least had him go over the Firefly Fun House version of Wyatt. It wouldn't have been the first time we saw that side of him wrestle on pay-per-view. The squash match would've made a lot more sense and The Fiend gimmick would've been a lot more protected. But instead, WWE decided to bury their hottest act as well as their most dominant superstar in the company. It was completely illogical how he can kick out of all the Curb Stomps and Running Knees in the world but can't kick out of one Jackhammer. Out of all the superstars who could've benefited from beating The Fiend, the rub was given to an old part-timer who can't wrestle a match longer than five minutes. Sadly, this isn't the first time Goldberg squashed a young talent for the Universal Title before WrestleMania.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Goldberg defeated some of greatest heavyweights from his time in WCW. He’s been booked too creatively strong that to have him lose to Wyatt a stupid looking character would be a insult. Anyone who thinks Wyatt winning is stupid and hasn’t been watching wrestling for time. Goldberg is a powerhouse, a gladiator lionised by wrestling lore. It fits his character much like it fits Lesnar to be a powerhouse, it does not fit Wyatt. All that Undertaker no selling does not work. 

WWE cornered themselves by booking Wyatt too strong and it was hurting his character. If someone regular defeated Wyatt, it would’ve fell flat. You needed Goldberg to neutralise Wyatts strong booking and give him a fresh start with his character. Wyatt was never meant to be champion, he was meant to be a feared boogeyman. It’s like with Lesnar, he was too strong from beating Taker, Cena and Orton that Goldberg had to bring him down a notch. This allowed Rollins and Reigns be able to have wins over Lesnar.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Victor86 said:


> People say the same things for years- there will always be legends to return- after 5 years you will still have Cena, Orton, Punk, Edge , Lesnar etc in the 45-55 age group so they will be the ones returning.
> 
> And 5 years after them you will have Roman, Seth, Bryan etc as the next class of returning legends .
> 
> So don’t worry Wwe will never run out of legends


Other than maybe orton, Edge is one injury from retirement, Lesnar's close to retirement, Punk's looking more and more like hes not coming back and Cena wil def be too busy in Hollywood. So yea they're screwed big time if they're relying on the ortons of the world to pop a rating. 

Ten years from now as you frame it looks even worst. 

So I ask again, what's going to be done five years from now when theres not any real legends available for these matches?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TheVladMan said:


> Since they were going to have Goldberg win the Universal Title, they could've at least had him go over the Firefly Fun House version of Wyatt. It wouldn't have been the first time we saw that side of him wrestle on pay-per-view. The squash match would've made a lot more sense and The Fiend gimmick would've been a lot more protected. But instead, WWE decided to bury their hottest act as well as their most dominant superstar in the company. It was completely illogical how he can kick out of all the Curb Stomps and Running Knees in the world but can't kick out of one Jackhammer. Out of all the superstars who could've benefited from beating The Fiend, the rub was given to an old part-timer who can't wrestle a match longer than five minutes. Sadly, this isn't the first time Goldberg squashed a young talent for the Universal Title before WrestleMania.


This!?! Thats what I have been feeling about this. Doesnt this make so much more sense? Or maybe like someone else said. While he applied mandable claw, Goldberg tearing his mask away killing the "Fiend" alternate ego mid match.

They could have done alot to not bury him.. It just seems like they didnt even try to.

Or Maybe Vince actually is a genius and thought, if I bury Fiend.. We can have Bray come back and people will support him even more because of it.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cena - Goldberg
Fiend - Roman


Calling it now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Smark tears!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

That Jackhammer looked weak and is it just me or Wyatt gained too much weight since his last match?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

deadcool said:


> That Jackhammer looked weak and is it just me or Wyatt gained too much weight since his last match?


Your second sentence may have something to do with your first.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya know, I would've really been pissed by this some time ago but it is what it is. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Contra Unit (Jan 13, 2020)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Goldberg defeated some of greatest heavyweights from his time in WCW. He’s been booked too creatively strong that to have him lose to Wyatt a stupid looking character would be a insult. Anyone who thinks Wyatt winning is stupid and hasn’t been watching wrestling for time. *Goldberg is a powerhouse, a gladiator lionised by wrestling lore.* It fits his character much like it fits Lesnar to be a powerhouse, it does not fit Wyatt. All that Undertaker no selling does not work.


That was true, 30 years ago, LOL!

Goldberg is old. Even if you want to pretend that this were a real sport, how many 50 something yr olds have you seen, actually still dominate their sport? There's a reason why most athletes retire during their prime, which is the late 30s. Nobody wants to see slow, fat old dudes still trying to get it up. Even Mike Tyson retired by the time he hit 39.

Jericho is a believable looking boomer, but that's coz he retooled his image to resemble that of an everyday fatass bar-room brawler. Yet here you are, expecting I and the vast majority of people to believe that Goldberg is still in his prime? Even in his prime, the dude was a botch machine. Sure he'd kick my ass during his prime, but I'm not the one who's in the ring. 

I didn't like the Fiend gimmick either, but why not get Drew Mcintyre to bury his bloated ass? NXT recently acquired the technical-monster Timothy Thatcher who's basically an MMA-styled Jon Moxley, but I know not to expect anything from Timmy coz WWE is just going to feed to Oldberg in less than 5 seconds, AYYY LMAO!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

deadcool said:


> That Jackhammer looked weak and is it just me or Wyatt gained too much weight since his last match?


If you can't lift a 300 pounder in a wrestling ring and you're built as a monster, maybe its time to hang em up or hit 205 live.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

An extra 30 pounds of fat gained doesn't make Bray not already a very big guy.

A 53 year old SHOULDN'T be jackhammering him.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> This!?! Thats what I have been feeling about this. Doesnt this make so much more sense? Or maybe like someone else said. While he applied mandable claw, Goldberg tearing his mask away killing the "Fiend" alternate ego mid match.
> 
> They could have done alot to not bury him.. It just seems like they didnt even try to.
> 
> Or Maybe Vince actually is a genius and thought, if I bury Fiend.. We can have Bray come back and people will support him even more because of it.


I'm not defending this booking decision but I'm sure it was done so that Reigns can be cheered when he wins the Universal Title at WrestleMania 36. Since returning after his fight with leukemia, he hasn't been booed out of the arenas as he used to and WWE have to be careful with how they book him in order to prevent that from ever happening again. Reigns being the one to end The Fiend's undefeated streak and title reign after months of the latter being built as an unstoppable force to be reckoned with would've definitely have ended in backlash. Just the thought of Rollins going over The Fiend at Hell in a Cell as well as Crown Jewel were enough to get the crowd to turn their backs on them, so there's no way Reigns would've been immune to that. Goldberg currently has a ton of heat on him for being the old part-timer who squashed another young full-timer for the Universal Title and buried the hottest act in the company. WWE had to have known that fans wouldn't react positively to The Fiend not being able to kick out of one Jackhammer despite the fact that he was able to kick out of all the Curb Stomps and Running Knees in the world. The original plan was to have Reigns face The Fiend for the championship at this year's WrestleMania but now it seems obvious that he'll be facing Goldberg instead in a Spear vs. Spear match where he has a much better chance of being rooted for.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheVladMan said:


> I'm not defending this booking decision but I'm sure it was done so that Reigns can be cheered when he wins the Universal Title at WrestleMania 36. Since returning after his fight with leukemia, he hasn't been booed out of the arenas as he used to and WWE needs to be careful with how they book him in order to prevent that from ever happening again. Reigns being the one to end The Fiend's undefeated streak and title reign after months of the latter being built as an unstoppable force to be reckoned with would've definitely have ended in backlash. Just the thought of Rollins going over The Fiend at Hell in a Cell as well as Crown Jewel were enough to get the crowd to turn their backs on them, so there's no way Reigns would've been immune to that. Goldberg currently has a ton of heat on him for being the old part-timer who squashed another young full-timer for the Universal Title and buried the hottest act in the company. WWE had to have known that fans wouldn't react positively to The Fiend not being able to kick out of one Jackhammer despite the fact that he was able to kick out of all the Curb Stomps and Running Knees in the world. The original plan was to have Reigns face The Fiend for the championship but now it seems obvious that he'll be facing Goldberg instead in a match that will be built as "Spear vs. Spear."


So the new plan is to make the opponent more hated so that your incompetent top babyface will atleast not get booed.. Thats a new twisted level of thought if true


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

shadows123 said:


> So the new plan is to make the opponent more hated so that your incompetent top babyface will atleast not get booed.. Thats a new twisted level of thought if true


Royal Rumble 2015 was all the proof I needed that WWE will do anything and everything to get him cheered. They had Reigns enter after the fan-favorite Bryan was eliminated with ease despite the fact that he beat Evolution at WrestleMania 30. They had Reigns team up with Ambrose in a Shield-like reunion. They had Reigns eliminate hated authority figures like Corporate Kane and Big Show. They had Reigns in the final two against anti-American foreign heel Rusev. They had Reigns stare intensely at The Authority after he won. And they had Reigns celebrating with The Rock aka The Great One, The People's Champion and The Most Electrifying Man in Sports Entertainment despite the fact that The Shield attacked him and nearly cost him the WWE Title at Royal Rumble 2013.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

ClintDagger said:


> I wonder why they didn’t just do Bray vs Goldberg instead of Fiend vs Goldberg? Could have just had Bray say that the Fiend is busy with someone else, but Bray will step in and take on Goldberg; and then Bray loses the belt and is punished by the Fiend, and let all that lead in to a very angry Fiend feuding with Cena.
> 
> I don’t know. Clearly you had to get to Roman / Goldberg for the UT at Mania but you had an out to do that and not beat Fiend for the first time on a house show.


That would’ve been a really great idea. WWE is way too risk averse, creatively.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> People complain that they don't have new megastars but they are happy when people who should be retired beat the new talents.


I didn't like Goldberg beating Wyatt. But I don't think veterans beating new talents in the problem. In fact I'd say it's better when veterans keep their relevance and credibility so when finally the upcoming main eventer beats them, it has weight and meaning and it makes easy for that new guy to become an actual star. Things like Matt Hardy being a lowcarder or Kane losing against everyone are things that in my opinion shouldn't ever happen. 

That being said, I don't understand what are they doing.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a feeling the fans are going to shit all over Goldberg vs Roman at WM. And when Roman leaves WM as champion In what would likely be another horrible WM match by him, any progress they made with him will be lost,


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm a big Wyatt/Fiend fan, but I'm perfectly OK with this outcome. Fiend shouldn't be chasing titles. He shouldn't give a shit about them. He should just be hurting random people.

The Fiend gimmick is totally unchanged from when it first appeared, and that needs to be addressed. No matter how good something is, leaving it for 6 months without any kind of evolution will make it stale.

Regarding Mania, and Goldberg V Reigns ...

I'd like to see Goldberg retain, putting Reigns away in about the same amount of time as he did The Fiend. If you want to send the fans home happy, you do NOT put the title on Roman at Mania.

But then, WWE never learns from it's mistakes, so that is exactly what they'll do. lol


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

llj said:


> I have to lol at the people trying to justify this decision. Even if The Fiend _were_ a miss as a gimmick, the least they could do is show respect and get him to Mania as champ and have him lose THERE and then retool him after Mania. Hell, they could have done Roman v Goldberg without the title.
> 
> It's not even the Fiend losing that's the problem. It's basically telling the audience that the current roster doesn't matter to them, so why should people get invested in these people? That's how you kill your audience for the full time roster. Time and again they put these old guys or political favorites over countless full time people on their roster at the 9th hour before the big PPV, so basically they're saying they're unimportant, so everyone don't pay attention to them.
> 
> And for what? A one PPV bump? Are you really gonna get that much less buyrates if Roman v Goldberg WASN'T for the title? I doubt it. They were gonna push it as the big match at Wrestlemania regardless.


The decision is easy to justify if you take your emotions out of it and look at it from a business standpoint. Fox probably wants Roman as champion and WWE wants to give him a big crowning. WWE sold Roman as their huge star and I’m sure everything was building towards Roman beating Wyatt at WM. Along the way Fiend became ice cold and lost his steam. There’s just not much positive now to Roman beating Bray but there’s a whole lot of negative from a fan reaction standpoint. So use Goldberg as the transitional guy and now you’ve got a much better WM main event with far less chance of a total rejection of Roman winning.

You’re right that Goldberg / Reigns doesn’t need the title. But that’s irrelevant if the entire point is to have Reigns as champ coming out of WM. What they did makes total sense. They could have protected the Fiend character and I personally would have. But Bray had to lose and get shuffled back down because his 6 month run had been a failure and 6 months on top is long enough to see if you can carry the load.


----------



## HelloSir (Dec 11, 2019)

Good


Vince knows what he's doing. Reigns / Fiend would be just another good guy vs bad guy wrestling storyline. Goldberg / Reigns is the match that will generate the most genuine real life tension and heat like Rock / Cena did. Reigns doesnt want to face Goldbeeg which will make him angrier and more motivated during promos


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

Bullšit decision


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goldberg is way more attractive of a match than Reigns vs Wyatt. You've got two wrestlers who're pretty much the powerhouse equivalent of their respective eras and its a dream match that seems very fresh. Reigns will get the rub and he can feud with Wyatt post mania. Wyatt lost quickly but he easily got his credibility back when he got up and disappeared.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

See, it's stuff like this that just made me give up on the main roster never to return, at least for the foreseeable future, even though Raw looks like a decent show right now.

You just know they're gonna do something incredibly dumb that makes EVERYBODY you're watching look terrible. You don't know exactly when, but it's inevitable. If they don't give a fuck about the people they put on TV every week, why should I?

Fortunately, there's a real alternative again. AEW has had its problems, but they're on a roll again. NXT, too, has improved a lot from its lows in the summer.

I've long said I could book a better show than Vince. Now I'm doing it with my new OBD Wrestling thing, and that's just for fun. So why should I care about his product?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Passing Triangles said:


> In fairness, Goldberg _is _53, and it's on Bray Wyatt. You can't be completely dead weight and expect someone to pick you up in a vertical position for a Jackhammer. At Bill's age, it's always going to be more or less dependent on the agility of the younger person


What the fuck are you babbling about? He could barely lift him, this has nothing to do with agility or being a dead weight, he couldn't even hold him straight, he immediately went for the slam because he was too weak and Bray was too heavy for him


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

I mean, it's awful booking, that's for sure. But in that sick, twisted, completely counter-productive WWE method of attracting an audience, doing the worst possible things gets the most people watching. 

People will tune in to see Reigns v Goldberg just so they can shit all over it, more than they would Reigns v Wyatt to see Reigns win. 

It's weird, it is frustrating, but these days that's how WWE think in order to get an audience - "what is the absolute dumbest, worst fucking thing we can possibly do?"


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It is Goldberg after all. Even Brock Lesnar had a hard time beating him.

I get what y'all are saying that this is why they have a hard time making new stars, but at the same time this is Saudi Arabia. I'm not surprised. WWE shouldn't have made this match in the first place. They put themselves in a bad situation. Last I heard Wyatt was selling a lot of merch. So it's puzzling that they chose to have Goldberg face him and beat him.

They should have done Wyatt vs. Reigns and then have Wyatt beat Reigns. Then their rematch be at Mania if they plan on Reigns winning the Universal Championship. I know that Reigns isn't popular on here, but Reigns can take a loss.

AJ Styles took more of a hit than Wyatt did IMO. One choke slam after AJ Styles had like 5 minutes during Undertakers entrance to rest. One choke slam is all it took for Undertaker to beat AJ Styles. Thats more alarming than Goldberg/Fiend to me.

Graves said after that match something like Goldberg can't be a part timer now that he is Universal Champion.... Who are you trying to fool Graves? lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

It was the right move.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Stupid absolutely stupid. I'm usually a WWE defender but it's moves like this that have me questioning my loyalty and fandom to the WWE. The Fiend's the most interesting character they've done in yrs. yet they job him out to someone's who was big in the 90's. It's 2020, time to create new stars and stop the reliance on these old relics.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Sometimes I wish these wrestlers would go off script and go into business for themeselves.

The Fiend character was basically made cause Bray Wyatt of old got buried so far down it was hard for him to recover so he had to go away and come back with a new one.... Now were here again.

Guess old man Vince and Oldberg wanted that last hurrahh for Goldberg at WM. Roman will win the title and Goldberg rides high off.

This will probably main event but it should be Brock vs Drew


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah...….fuck.

I don't know what to really say. You put that much into The Fiend character and that's his 1st loss? Really. I mean does this ruin him? Whose to say really, but he instantly feels like less of a big deal, which is sad.

And if you're doing Bray vs. Cena at Mania, imagine the story of Cena chasing #17 while Bray is trying redeem himself from Mania 30. Now that's gone.

And the thing that gets me is this didn't have to happen. Has WWE not heard of a multi man match? If you want Goldberg as champion, I don't agree, but whatever. But you shouldn't pin The Fiend. Throw some other shmuck in there and have them eat the pin. Throw Ziggler in there for all I care.

This shit shouldn't have happened and even if it had to happen there is a way around it. And of course WWE does what they always do when they have something good on their hands, which is get in their own way.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

A year wasted. Then WWE is confused why they can't maintain, let alone gain, viewers


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wyatt needed to be humanized. The Rollins stuff made him too hokey. This brings him down a peg, it's not a bad thing. He needs to be closer to Kane 1997-1998 than he does a cartoon or anime villain.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't like Goldturd, but I hate Bray even more. Never gave a damn about this character and I think it's stupid as fuck.
So glad they buried that goof.

And his fans are the most annoying fans of any WWE wrestlers. Always demand the guy to get Undertaker booking. Just one loss and they cry like it's the end of their wrestling world or something.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I have been an enormous fan of Goldberg since his WCW debut and continue to be so today, but nobody should have beaten the Fiend before WM. Honestly, nobody should have at WM, either. The character was too over, too hot, sold too much merchandise and had too much build up to lose like that so early.

I hated watching it yesterday and feel the same way some 24 hours later.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah...….fuck.
> 
> I don't know what to really say. You put that much into The Fiend character and that's his 1st loss? Really. I mean does this ruin him? Whose to say really, but he instantly feels like less of a big deal, which is sad.
> 
> ...


I'd say now it's pretty obvious that Cena is winning. If Wyatt beat Goldberg, he would have to beat Cena as well.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah interesting with aj put away with one choke slam. Can't remember the last time that one won a match?! Doesn't really sell a much well between them at WM. Im hoping for a serve and sting takes on undertaker at WM aj should be happy to be part of the build up to such a match. Not interested in watching aj put over taker to another easy win.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Goldberg just avenging The Miz. Wyatt buried Miz six feet under, little taste of his own medicine.


----------



## UltimateWarri0r (Jan 13, 2020)

He beat him, that’s fine, he is a legend, but at least not with a suplex! It should of been a proper Jackhammer. He messed it up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

UltimateWarri0r said:


> He messed it up.


Eh, Wyatt clearly sandbagged him on that.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ultimately, Fiend’s placeholder run before mania was simply born out of Rollins’ rejection as a face.

Every WWE face gets rejected by fans.

WWE are now booking around the expectation that fans will now reject Goldberg too, and that’s going to be the heel heat for Roman to get cheered off as a rebound.

I see what they’re doing, I think it’ll work - but I wish WWE didn’t need to book from such a warped perspective just to get the reactions they desire.

Every storyline these days (of the very few they have) depends on worked-shoot dirtsheet rumours used for reverse psychology.

The question for me is how does the wrestling industry move forward?


More like a sport (performer / character unification)
More like a movie (performer / character separation)


----------



## Bystander (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of the Wyatt gimmick but how can ANYONE defend that decision? It's not because he lost, it's how he lost. Think back to the Rollins Hell in a Cell, everything he done to him and it didn't beat him. Then D.Bryan was fed to him. A 50+ year old essentially retired legend beats him in the matter of minutes with a couple of spears which honestly looked quite pathetic. The booking is disgusting.

You want the belt off him? Fine, no qualms. Just do it in a way which makes fucking sense. It doesn't matter if you like Wyatts gimmick or not, that defeat just made NO sense in a kayfabe point of view. Sure kayfabe is nearly dead these days but Wyatts gimmick relied upon that to work! Generally hope Goldberg gets booed to fuck when taking on Reigns (and I don't care for Reigns either). WWE deserve to be told that there booking is horrendous and that they need to be consistent. 

It's the last straw for me, I'm done with them. Fuck Wrestlemania and fuck WWE. I'll keep an eye on social media to see if my boy Drew (only because he's originally from down the road) but thats it. I'm sick of investing my time in to these "storylines" to then essentially be slapped in the face at the end. Every fucking time and I've finally learned my lesson. They can fuck off.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hardly any boos and they're chanting his name hahahaha. Suck that.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Lol that really happened. This was obviously bad booking and pretty disrespectful to full timers but its not like were gonna stop watching tho


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Hardly any boos and they're chanting his name hahahaha. Suck that.


Got the most liked WWE Instagram post as well. Goldberg Vs Reigns has far more appeal than what forum goers think.


----------



## Bystander (Feb 8, 2020)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Lol that really happened. This was obviously bad booking and pretty disrespectful to full timers but its not like were gonna stop watching tho


Unfortunately that is the issue, they know fine well the majority of the fans who complain will just tune in next week! Only thing that is going to make them take notice is decrease in viewership but unfortunately that's never going to happen to the point were they have to take action.

I for one though, have stopped watching there ppvs and tv shows after watching them regularly for over 10 years. I for the last 12 months had just been keeping up to date via youtube but I think I won't bother with that now. They generally don't deserve the viewership they have and it's nothing but blind loyalty that keeps a lot of fans tuning in every week, not entertainment value and WWE are taking advantage of that loyalty.


----------



## Bystander (Feb 8, 2020)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Got the most liked WWE Instagram post as well. Goldberg Vs Reigns has far more appeal than what forum goers think.


I don't think anyone is disputing the result, it's how it was accomplished rather than why. The booking was horrendous regardless of which match you or anyone wanted.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> You put that much into The Fiend character and that's his 1st loss? Really. I mean does this ruin him?


I don't think this ruins him. No wrestler should be invulnerable, I've always been a very firm believer of that.

The only way the Fiend is ruined is if Vince wants him ruined, or wants to de-emphasize him now. Kind of like how they pretty much forgot all about Kofi after his run. But none of that has anything to do with losing to Goldberg.

What they should do with Goldberg is turn him heel now. That feeds into the idea that the Fiend changes the people he wrestles. Maybe this was even the Fiend's plan all along - to give Goldberg the title, but corrupt him. Vince probably figures that Roman would get booed against the Fiend, but since a lot of marks hate Goldberg, he is one of the guys that the crowd will cheer Roman on to a title victory against.

Goldberg never could wrestle really, but I do think he's in amazing shape for his age.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone that thought Wyatt's or the Fiend's or whatever's title reign wasn't going to end like this hasn't been paying attention the last ten years.

WWe was ALWAYS going to fuck this up and make the audience feel stupid for investing even a moment in the Fiend.

Fucking things up in pretty much the only thing WWe is capable of doing well these days.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Anyone that thought Wyatt's or the Fiend's or whatever's title reign wasn't going to end like this hasn't been paying attention the last ten years.
> 
> WWe was ALWAYS going to fuck this up and make the audience feel stupid for investing even a moment in the Fiend.
> 
> Fucking things up in pretty much the only thing WWe is capable of doing well these days.


Once you've been watching WWE for more than a few years you realize that the dumbest booking decision is the best bet


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bringing in Goldberg, Undertaker and Cena for WM makes WM special but also shits all over the rest of the year's programming as not important.
> 
> Fiend will beat Cena, and Reigns will beat Goldberg. Undertaker probably beats Styles - this match is all about making UT look passable. Reigns vs Goldberg will be 5 minutes.


Is it special when they come back every single year?

Maybe it was the first few times, but its very stale now.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Meltzer once said that it is not a coincidence that Wyatt is involved in bad feuds regularly.


 it is not coincidence, it's terrible booking, doesn't have anything to do with bray ffs. btw didn't meltzer call him genius?



The XL 2 said:


> They jumped the shark with the silly Rollins booking, but what were they supposed to do? Do him in with a rocket launcher? They did the best thing available, hit him really hard and really fast with their second strongest(Tied with Taker and Roman, behind Lesnar) kayfabe guy and put him away quickly. Obviously they couldn't have anyone outdo the Rollins nonsense, they would be the most hokey and ridiculous thing ever.


 wtf  they just DID the most ridiculous thing ever, by having a literal monster from hell who can't be affected BY FUCKING ELECTRICITY,HAMMERS,CHAIRS ETC, be destroyed by a fucking CLUMSY-LOOKING WEAK REGULAR WRESTLING MOVE! u must be ironic lol :SS ofc they should've hit him with a rocket or something like that,it would at least make more fucking sense than this objectively retarded pathetic finish ?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233601291991076869
He kinda seems pissed about it too.


----------



## Tigrotto (Aug 26, 2019)

Stunned by the decision, but Smackdonw have huge ratings, so it was a good decision.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233601291991076869
> He kinda seems pissed about it too.


LOL Yeah hes pissed. He put in a lot of work to create The Fiend.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL Yeah hes pissed. He put in a lot of work to create The Fiend.


One loss shouldn't be able to destroy a character. I get the impression some people think the Fiend should just hold the title forever and ever and never lose a match, or else that's destroying the character. 

I can't blame Bray for wanting to main event Wrestlemania though. But getting John Cena is not a bad consolation prize.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

iarwain said:


> One loss shouldn't be able to destroy a character. I get the impression some people think the Fiend should just hold the title forever and ever and never lose a match, or else that's destroying the character.
> 
> I can't blame Bray for wanting to main event Wrestlemania though. But getting John Cena is not a bad consolation prize.


This is straight up fucked up logic. For the 10 million times, it;'s not about the lost, it's about HOW HE LOST. 

What a fucking stupid retarded company with an idiotic fan-base.
You would think they have something planned for the supernatural shit that Bray does, that bunny character was going to tell Bryan of a way to beat The Fiend if you all remember and don't have a goldfish memory, except it couldn't.. but this is just means that there is a way to beat him that no on figured out yet. 

There could have been so much more done than wtv the fuck happened at SSD.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> He kinda seems pissed about it too.


as he should be, about damn time he showed some spine. good for him, I hope he finally quits


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What a fucking stupid retarded company with an idiotic fan-base.


incredible stupidity lol, it's no wonder wwe not only gets away with everything but also still gets good ratings,money etc with these pathetic morons that make up like 98 % of their fanbase . sad


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

incomplete moron said:


> incredible stupidity lol, it's no wonder wwe not only gets away with everything but also still gets good ratings,money etc with these pathetic morons that make up like 98 % of their fanbase . sad


I kind of realized that a few years ago I think it was the RAW after WM 32 or WM 33, keeping in mind both ended with boos for Roman, and this cunt McMahon walks up and the morons in the crowd who were shitting on everyone of his booking decision the night before cheered for him like the sheep they are. I forgot how dumb smarks and wrestling fans can be, but all the shit I'm seeing after SSD reminded it of it. I'm literally disgusted with the talent and with the fans.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I kind of realized that a few years ago I think it was the RAW after WM 32 or WM 33, keeping in mind both ended with boos for Roman, and this cunt McMahon walks up and the morons in the crowd who were shitting on everyone of his booking decision the night before cheered for him like the sheep they are. I forgot how dumb smarks and wrestling fans can be, but all the shit I'm seeing after SSD reminded it of it. I'm literally disgusted with the talent and with the fans.


yup lol, couldn't have said it any better. when talking about idiocy of wrestling fans, the first thing that immediately comes to mind is that example that you listed, whining about vince constantly on the internet and then, in a place where u maybe can actually CHANGE that-THEY FUCKING NOT ONLY CHEER HIM BUT FUCKIN WORSHIP HIM,FUCKIN BOWIN DOWN TO HIM ETC facepalm

I'm actually more disgusted with fans than vince and company, they are the ones enambling all this,without them there wouldn't be wwe, and if they were a bit (well,not only ''bit'' lol) smarter,we would necessarily,as a consequence, be getting a lot better product, so..


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

enabling* 
english isn't my first language,sry..


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Mongstyle said:


> It's definitely main eventing. Brock/Drew is a joke of a match. A match like that ain't closing WM.


i have said from when the rumble happened that the brock match will be a one-f5, 2 minute job. i... just dont see it going long at all.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

The Definition of Technician said:


> For the 10 million times, it;'s not about the lost, it's about HOW HE LOST.


I don't think I follow you. What is so bad about how he lost? Goldberg never has long matches. Or is it more about who he lost to rather than how he lost? You surely didn't want it to take 20 jackhammers to beat him, did you? Not trying to insult you, just trying to understand your point of view.

As for Ramblin' Rabbit, I thought WWE was going to have the secret to beating the Fiend to be that he's vulnerable to the spear. See how Goldberg took him down on Smackdown last week. But I was expecting the Fiend to defeat Goldberg, but set him up to lose to Reigns at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

He took 3 spears and one Jackhammer.

Shouldn't you be happy? Think about Owens fans and how the guy lost to Goldberg back then.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

This company lol. Also lol, at the talk of big ratings, the ratings have been in the toilet and are getting worse each year, so an episode of SD that they threw everything in there had a decent rating, big success. The wwe is in bad wcw territory right now getting the occasional life support from bringing old guys back. 

Oh and yes the fiend is over just like Wyatt was over when he lost to Cena in that fucking WM match.

Thank God for AEW.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not a fan of no-selling finishers, not just with the Fiend but with everybody. If they do it once in awhile it has some impact. But they've overdone it so much, in any title match I expect wrestlers to kick out of finishers two or three times apiece.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Imagine if Goldberg, at the absolute peak of his monster run wrestled Hogan, and Hogan said "Alright I'm going to Big Boot you as the bell rings. Then you can get up and maybe hit me with one spear or something, I'll allow you that kindness as a veteran. Then I'm going to big boot you about two more times, hit the leg drop and pin you at about the three-minute point. Think how OVER and STRONG you're going to look! You take MULTIPLE big boots! That's CRAZY brother!"

It would have been dumb bullshit then, and Bill would have walked out. But now he's Hogan and seemingly fine with it.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> Imagine if Goldberg, at the absolute peak of his monster run wrestled Hogan, and Hogan said "Alright I'm going to Big Boot you as the bell rings. Then you can get up and maybe hit me with one spear or something, I'll allow you that kindness as a veteran. Then I'm going to big boot you about two more times, hit the leg drop and pin you at about the three-minute point. Think how OVER and STRONG you're going to look! You take MULTIPLE big boots! That's CRAZY brother!"
> 
> It would have been dumb bullshit then, and Bill would have walked out. But now he's Hogan and seemingly fine with it.


Imagine if HHH at the absolute peak of his career after winning the title at mania and having monster pop return from injury wresled almost 50 year old Hogan for the title and hogan went over him clean and took his title!

oh yea this actually happened and HHH was fine.

also lol at comparing The Fiend to Prime time Goldberg. If anything it’s Roman who you should compare to Goldberg and yep, Goldberg will put Roman over at mania so there goes that.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

MontyCora said:


> Imagine if Goldberg, at the absolute peak of his monster run wrestled Hogan, and Hogan said "Alright I'm going to Big Boot you as the bell rings. Then you can get up and maybe hit me with one spear or something, I'll allow you that kindness as a veteran. Then I'm going to big boot you about two more times, hit the leg drop and pin you at about the three-minute point. Think how OVER and STRONG you're going to look! You take MULTIPLE big boots! That's CRAZY brother!"
> 
> It would have been dumb bullshit then, and Bill would have walked out. But now he's Hogan and seemingly fine with it.


You believe Bray Wyatt is equivalent to Goldberg at the absolute peak of his monster run? Also, Hogan was a cowardly heel and Goldberg is an ass kicking baby face. Your example just doesn’t hold any water. Goldberg is being set up for Roman to beat and the entire thing makes complete business sense.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

ClintDagger said:


> You believe Bray Wyatt is equivalent to Goldberg at the absolute peak of his monster run? Also, Hogan was a cowardly heel and Goldberg is an ass kicking baby face. Your example just doesn’t hold any water. Goldberg is being set up for Roman to beat and the entire thing makes complete business sense.


The worth of who's worth what is completely irrellevant. What's important is that a guy who's super hot got his allure killed by a veteran. Exchange the names for any other hot acts in wrestling history, the point remains the same.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Victor86 said:


> Imagine if HHH at the absolute peak of his career after winning the title at mania and having monster pop return from injury wresled almost 50 year old Hogan for the title and hogan went over him clean and took his title!
> 
> oh yea this actually happened and HHH was fine.
> 
> also lol at comparing The Fiend to Prime time Goldberg. If anything it’s Roman who you should compare to Goldberg and yep, Goldberg will put Roman over at mania so there goes that.


Really guy? Really that's your example? Fucking Hunter?

I get the feeling Hunters career would have been fine no matter bud.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> Really guy? Really that's your example? Fucking Hunter?
> 
> I get the feeling Hunters career would have been fine no matter bud.


How about another example then ?

Randy Orton at the absolute peak of his Legend killer gimmick , youngest world champ and in his 20s losing to a 50+ year old Hogan as well as taker at mania .

Was he so burried that people never looked serious at him after ? Cause I remember him winning like 12 more World titles and 2 Royal rumbles after.

And I can give you more examples of older part timers going over young guys and those guys all end up having great careers with multiple title reigns


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Victor86 said:


> How about another example then ?
> 
> Randy Orton at the absolute peak of his Legend killer gimmick , youngest world champ and in his 20s losing to a 50+ year old Hogan as well as taker at mania .
> 
> ...


Did Randy lose in three minutes with basically zero offense? I bet he didn't!


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> Did Randy lose in three minutes with basically zero offense? I bet he didn't!


No but he lost clean nevertheless.
Guess who lost to Goldberg before with zero offense ? Brock Lesnar and Rock as well as many others.

The 2 min squashes are not becuase of booking but becuase sadly Goldberg can’t do any better at this point.

Bray isn’t AJ Styles where you can at least try to have a match due to Ajs ability to carry another guy by himself .

We saw what happened with Goldberg vs Taker and it would have been no different with Bray.

Hey I am not saying btw that Bray should have lost. I think a win here would have done wonders to his run going forward but nevertheless this losss isn’t the end of the world for him and he will have plenty more runs in the future as well as world titles


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Once again, comparing Brock to a guy who's got a history of not being as over as he perhaps should be because he's getting beaten like a drum. Brock does not get beat like a drum. Neither did Rock. If your argument is "he'll be totally fine and bounce back if he's truly worthy, there's no issue here" then you and I are watching two very very different modern WWE's.

I think the key difference here is you think he'll be fine, and I have absolutely zero faith that they have any idea what they're doing with anyone full time.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Victor86 said:


> Imagine if HHH at the absolute peak of his career after winning the title at mania and having monster pop return from injury wresled almost 50 year old Hogan for the title and hogan went over him clean and took his title!
> 
> *oh yea this actually happened* and HHH was fine.
> 
> also lol at comparing The Fiend to Prime time Goldberg. If anything it’s Roman who you should compare to Goldberg and yep, Goldberg will put Roman over at mania so there goes that.


It didn't. Undertaker interfered in the match, and Triple HGH got protected. I agree that Fiend is nowhere near as over as prime Goldberg who was in the same conversation as Austin.



ClintDagger said:


> You believe Bray Wyatt is equivalent to Goldberg at the absolute peak of his monster run? Also, Hogan was a cowardly heel and Goldberg is an ass kicking baby face. Your example just doesn’t hold any water. *Goldberg is being set up for Roman to beat and the entire thing makes complete business sense.*


It does not as Reigns isn't over enough to beat a mega star like Goldberg. Successful passing of the torch or big matches like that tend to have 1 thing in common; both the champion and challenger are super over. They are at the same level of popularity or close to it; Hogan vs Warrior, Hogan vs Rock, Austin vs Michaels (not a good match but people accepted it and exalted Austin as the next guy), Goldberg vs nWo Hogan, etc. This is not the case with Reigns. 



Victor86 said:


> No but he lost clean nevertheless.
> *Guess who lost to Goldberg before with zero offense ? Brock Lesnar and Rock as well as many others.*
> 
> The 2 min squashes are not becuase of booking but becuase sadly Goldberg can’t do any better at this point.
> ...


Again not true. Rock and Goldberg had a competitive match where the story being told was that the better man won. I agree with everything else except the last line. Goldberg should not have been booked against Fiend for the title period as no good could have come out of it. Fiend vs Strowman would have been a good event at Super Showdown.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

At this point, I honestly think that WWE must know exactly what they're doing.

They knew that the reaction to Goldberg squashing The Fiend would be massively negative, but they also know that it'll just get people to talk and talk about WWE a lot ... and to stick up for The Fiend a great deal.

I feel like they are trying to work smart fans with this kind of booking. They know that people will instantly start yelling "THE FIEND IS BURIED FOREVER! THIS IS UNRECOVERABLE!", and that will actually make him stronger in the long run, as everyone ends up investing in Wyatt more, and wanting him to get the character strong again.

I know, this was also all about Roman. Getting the belt to Roman at Mania, and pushing the nostalgia act - which makes them the most money - to the mian event. But I also think that they understood perfectly how people would react to The Fiend's loss, and they want that kind of passion from their fans.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

greasykid1 said:


> At this point, I honestly think that WWE must know exactly what they're doing.
> 
> They knew that the reaction to Goldberg squashing The Fiend would be massively negative, but they also know that it'll just get people to talk and talk about WWE a lot ... and to stick up for The Fiend a great deal.
> 
> ...


Isnt this the same reasoning Vince Russo had when he put the title on David Arquette ?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

shadows123 said:


> Isnt this the same reasoning Vince Russo had when he put the title on David Arquette ?


I didn't say it was a good thing 

Dark days, my friend. lol


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> The worth of who's worth what is completely irrellevant. What's important is that a guy who's super hot got his allure killed by a veteran. Exchange the names for any other hot acts in wrestling history, the point remains the same.


Bray isn't superhot. I don't know how you can come to that conclusion.

If he was superhot they wouldn't need to bring Goldberg in to take the title off him just before mania.

You could make a case that he was fairly popular before the cell match with Rollins. There is a difference between fairly popular and superhot however. 

Yes its the bookings fault and not Bray but superhot? Get out of here. What show are you watching? He wasn't getting Rock or Stone Cold reactions was he, more like Viscera. 

Supermild is more appropriate.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Rozzop said:


> Bray isn't superhot. I don't know how you can come to that conclusion.
> 
> If he was superhot they wouldn't need to bring Goldberg in to take the title off him just before mania.
> 
> ...


Super mild is still miles better than anyone else on the roster. They had a spark that could have turned into a fire on a show that hasn't had fire since... Cena? 

And they kicked dirt over it.


----------



## Geraldoderivera (May 24, 2020)

Heath V said:


> Gets people talking. Fact is the vocal minority will complain regardless what they do. I'm happy with the outcome.


Thats how you excuse every terrible decisions WWE makes ? Vocal minority booed Roman out of the arena for four years i guess


----------

